# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Nombreux jeunes chats/chatons, de tous types à sauver avant

## sirev59

voici toute une série de chats qui seront eutha vendredi 11 juin au matin 
il n'y a plus de place toutes les cages sont pleines
je n'ai jamais vu ça 

contact : vero0283@hotmail.fr 
06 08 05 53 86

minette tricolore et ses 2 bébés



minette tigrée et ses bébés



minette poils mi-longs attaquée par les puces (il me semble)



minette écaille de tortue



minette tigrée et ses bébés



chat roux mâle craintif


minette croisée siamoise gestante (il me semble)


chat tigré dont je ne connais pas le sexe 
craintif


autre chat tigré dont je n'ai pas d'infos


minette tricolore craintive


minette blanche et tigrée (désolée pour la photo  )


minou roux et blanc très calin


minou noir craintif


et les chatons : chartreux , croisés siam, tigrés, etc

----------


## toupil

il n' y a que la mère et ses chatons qui sont menacés ?

----------


## sirev59

minette tigrée et ses bébés

----------


## sirev59

minette poils mi-longs attaquée par les puces (il me semble)

----------


## sirev59

minette écaille de tortue

----------


## SarahC

*Aucun refuge qui les prendrait, Liévin, etc?? Non, rien?? Même pas une maman et ses bébés??
Sont sociables ou au pire un peu trou-trouille, là!!!

Diffusez pour eux, de grâce, ils ne doivent pas mourir!!!!

Et là bas, aucun délai, ce n'est même pas la peine d'y penser, ni clémence, ni pitié, ni sursis!!! 
*

----------


## sirev59

minette tigrée et ses bébés

----------


## sirev59

chat roux mâle craintif

----------


## celine.624

*Je m occupe des mps 59, 62, 80 et assos !*

----------


## sirev59

chat roux mâle craintif

----------


## sirev59

merci céline

----------


## SarahC

> chat roux mâle craintif


Mince, j'ai déjà diffusé, me manque déjà la minette. Le roux, on a une photo?
Yen a combien en tout? Pas un refuge qui puisse en prendre, MEME UN dans le coin??

----------


## Tam

il y a 2 minettes tigrées avec bébés ?

----------


## SarahC

Pour info, les morts de la bannière de Tam viennent du même endroit...  
 Ne le laissons pas en illustrer une nouvelle!!

----------


## toupil

donc en tout 6 adultes dont 3 mamans avec leurs petits c'est ça ?

----------


## rocky

quels sont les frais ? Les chattes sortiront non stérilisées ? ils acceptent les FA ?

----------


## sirev59

minette croisée siamoise gestante (il me semble)

----------


## -popo-*

Ils sont ou exactement ? fourrière ou refuge de Béthune ? (désolée si c'est la même chose mais je ne connais pas)

----------


## SarahC

> Ils sont ou exactement ? fourrière ou refuge de Béthune ? (désolée si c'est la même chose mais je ne connais pas)


Les endroits ne sont jamais donnés, par précaution. Si qui que ce soit commence à chercher à appeler, c'est clair et net (c'est déjà arrivé), ils passent tous en sac poubelle direct. Ils sont dans le nord, et Sirev ne peut donner aucune info supplémentaire.

----------


## sirev59

chat tigré dont je ne connais pas le sexe 
craintif

----------


## sirev59

autre chat tigré dont je n'ai pas d'infos

----------


## sirev59

minette tricolore craintive

----------

combien de bébés avec la tigrée ???

----------


## Niny

De combien sont les frais de sortie, ainsi que les conditions s'il vous plait?

----------


## sirev59

minette blanche et tigrée (désolée pour la photo  )

----------


## SarahC

Ils sont combien en tout?
Poste les tous ensemble, d'un coup, au prochain SOS, pr qu'on ne diffuse tout d'un coup.

----------


## SarahC

> *Je m occupe des mps 59, 62, 80 et assos !*


*3 départements, ça ne suffira jamais, peut on élargir exceptionnellement au vu du nombre et du délai?*

----------


## -popo-*

> Envoyé par -popo-*
> 
> Ils sont ou exactement ? fourrière ou refuge de Béthune ? (désolée si c'est la même chose mais je ne connais pas)
> 
> 
> Les endroits ne sont jamais donnés, par précaution. Si qui que ce soit commence à chercher à appeler, c'est clair et net (c'est déjà arrivé), ils passent tous en sac poubelle direct. Ils sont dans le 62, et Sirev ne peut donner aucune info supplémentaire.


Merci pour les précisions, je comprends parfaitement ces précautions    ::  
Est ce qu'il faut une association pour sortir ces pauvres chats ? à combien se monte les frais de sortis ? 

 :merci:

----------


## sirev59

minou roux et blanc très calin

----------


## celine.624

> Ils sont ou exactement ? fourrière ou refuge de Béthune ? (désolée si c'est la même chose mais je ne connais pas)


Non ils ne sont pas à béthune... 




> Envoyé par celine.624
> 
> *Je m occupe des mps 59, 62, 80 et assos !* 
> 
> 
> *3 départements, ça ne suffira jamais, peut on élargir exceptionnellement au vu du nombre et du délai?*


Je vois.

----------


## sirev59

minou noir craintif

----------


## sirev59

et les chatons : chartreux , croisés siam, tigrés, etc

----------


## sirev59

je n'ai pas compté car toutes les cages sont pleines

----------


## Niny

Les chatons aussi sont à l'eutha vendredi matin?

----------


## sirev59

il y a bien deux minettes tigrées avec des bébés
ils ne seront pas testés, ni stérilisés
rien de tout cela 
c'est une fourrière

----------


## sirev59

il y a encore d'autres chatons dont je n'ai pas pris les photos
il y en aura une grande partie

----------


## SarahC

Il y a des frais de sortie? 
Selon le Code Rural, non, ou?
Doivent sortir quand, si réservés?

----------


## sirev59

fa sous asso
il y a une chatte avec 2 bébés ça c'est sûr et pour les autres je ne le sais pas 
je ne les ai pas dérangés

----------


## SarahC

Aucun refuge ds le coin ou assoc ne peut en prendre? C confirmé?
Doivent sortir avant samedi, ou vendredi, directement?
Seront pucés, pour rien? C'est cela?

----------


## sirev59

non aucun refuge ne prend de chat dans cette structure
si des minous sont réservés , ils doivent sortir le plus vite possible car tout est plein
ils ne seront pas pucés non plus

----------


## SarahC

Ils peuvent pas faire un effort??
Combien de bébés à la louche?

----------


## sirev59

les bébés avec les mamans : je dirai 8 ou 10
quand aux chatons il y en a bien une bonne quinzaine dont certains seront eutha c'est sûr

----------


## shany

bonsoir est ce qu'il y a des frais de sortis pour les chats?? Savez vous si toutes les assoc peuvent sortir les chats de là ou si c'est seulement les assoc du coin qui peuvent le faire?

----------


## SarahC

Tout le monde, faut juste que les gens s'organisent en co voit!

----------


## sirev59

ce chaton est certain de partir car il doit avoir un problème neurologique 
il dodeline de la tête de temps en temps

----------


## SarahC

Yen a combien encore?

----------


## toupil

il faut que tous sortent vendredi ? ou si deja une partie sortent  , ça libèrera de la place et ça laisse les gens s'organiser ?

----------

> ce chaton est certain de partir car il doit avoir un problème neurologique 
> il dodeline de la tête de temps en temps


reservation possible sirev ?

----------


## Niny

Si on les sort de là y a t-il des assos pour les prendre en charge ?, vite il faut se mobiliser le délais est vraiment très court.

----------


## shany

La vache ça fait beaucoup quand même d'un coup, en plus ce weekend je suis prise je ne peux pas faire de covoit c'est con.

----------


## SarahC

Sirev, sont sortants quand, de suite?

----------


## celine.624

Au sujet des mps, on laisse comme ça pour les régions puisque toutes les assos ont été contacté. De plus les chats sortent sans identification...

----------


## -popo-*

Je pense que les assos ça se trouve toujours ce sont les FA qui sont le plus dur à trouver...
Les menacés sont tous sur le post ?

----------


## sirev59

oui ils sont tous sur le post 

sortant de suite car tout est plein

----------


## SarahC

Si co-voit potentiel du Nord à la RP, qui peut en prendre par hasard?

----------


## SarahC

> Envoyé par sirev59
> 
> ce chaton est certain de partir car il doit avoir un problème neurologique 
> il dodeline de la tête de temps en temps 
> 
> 
> 
> reservation possible sirev ?

----------


## Pep'si

Je ne peux pas en prendre mais peut faire Béthunes Lille et toutes les villes sur la routes si pas trop loin demain !!
contactez moi au 0683269473 .

----------


## Pep'si

Pardon j'ai mal lu j'ai cru que c'était béthunes.
Si ca l'ai ou si c'est pas loin,
n'hésitez pas.

----------


## SarahC

*Pour gagner du temps, qui peut prendre quel numéro et faire quoi comme trajet?* 

*
1) MAMAN TRICO CLAIRE ET BEBES*



*2) MAMAN TIGREE ET BEBES*



*3) MINETTE A POILS LONGS
*


*4) MINETTE ECAILLE DE TORTUE*



*5) MINETTE TIGREE 2 ET SES BEBES*



*6) CHAT ROUX MALE*



*7) MINETTE TYPE SIAMOISE SANS DOUTE GESTANTE*




*8) CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR*



*9) CHAT TABBY GRIS
*


*10) CHATTE TRICOLORE*



*11) CHATTE BLANCHE A LA QUEUE TIGREE*



*12) CHAT ROUX ET BLANC*



*13) CHAT NOIR*



*CHATONS:*
*14 - TIGRE
15 - CHARTREUX*




*16- CHATON TIGRE UN PEU PLUS GRAND
*



*CHATONS BLANCS:*
*17 - A MASQUE NOIRE
18 - A TRAITS NOIRS SUR LA TETE
19 - BLANC A QUEUE NOIRE*
*20 - CHATON CREME A OREILLES BRUNES (en premier plan)*




*CHATONS:
21 - CHATON NOIR
22 - CHATON NOIR 2
23 - CHATON TIGRE BLANC
24 - CHATON ROUX*




*25) CHATON A TROUBLE NEUROLOGIQUE*




*IL Y A DONC:*
*
- 3 MAMANS ET LEURS BEBES
*
*- 10 ADULTES, DONT UNE CHATTE TYPE SIAM GESTANTE*

*- 12 CHATONS* (et s'il y en a un peu plus en arrivant sur place, on embarque et on cherchera une fois sortis!)


*Sirev, tu confirmes ma liste?* 


*ENSUITE!!!!*

*1) Qui peut prendre quels chats, listez les possibilités (genre le X, et ou le Y et Z) et passez VOS COORDONNEES EN MP A SIREV et laissez lui un SMS ou MP DE SUITE!!! 

1-2) Qui peut prendre des chatons?
1-3) Qui peut prendre des chats craintifs?
1-4) Qui peut prendre des mamans ou la gestante?
1-5) Qui peut prendre un peu de tout (adultes, etc)?


4) Qui peut assurer son co-voit tout seul comme un grand, ou n'a besoin que d'un co-voit en local, département?
5) Qui peut en prendre mais pense qu'il est trop loin ou n'a pas de moyen de locomotion?
6) Qui peut faire des co voit de 200 à 300 km mais a besoin de dons? Ou moins loin, sans dons?
7) Qui peut prêter des cages sur place?
8) Qui peut faire FA en attente de co voit pour sauver la vie de ces chats qui n'ont rien demandé à personne?*
*9) Qui peut faire un don pour les bonnes âmes qui les sauveront (stérilisation, co-voit, etc)?*


* Si on débrouille bien, entre co-voit, FA temporaires, assocs, refuges, donateurs, ON LES SAUVE! 

Il faut jongler avec les possibilités, pour que TOUS SOIENT SAUVES!! Et c'est JOUABLE!!! 

Ne baissons pas les bras avant d'avoir essayé!!! On en a vu d'autres, et ils ne méritent pas plus ou moins que d'autres de mourir vendredi matin!!! L'essentiel est : l'espoir, la coordination, la réactivité!*

----------


## SarahC

*PRECISIONS:*




> *il y a encore d'autres chatons dont je n'ai pas pris les photos, il y en aura une grande partie*


*PRECISIONS DEMANDEES:*




> *les bébés avec les mamans : je dirai 8 ou 10 quand aux chatons il y en a bien une bonne quinzaine dont certains seront eutha c'est sûr*


*8 ou 10 MAMANS??
**
________________________

FA POTENTIELLE?

*


> Envoyé par sirev59
> 
> ce chaton est certain de partir, il dodeline de la tête de temps en temps
> 
> 
> *Réservation possible sirev ?*


*Tu peux le prendre Titoune, et le chercher?*
*________________________


UNE PREMIERE CO-VOITUREUSE, QUI D'AUTRE?* 




> *Je ne peux pas en prendre mais peut faire Béthune-Lille et toutes les villes sur la routes si pas trop loin demain !!
> contactez moi au 0683269473 (...)* *Pardon j'ai mal lu j'ai cru que c'était Béthune. Si ca l'ai ou si c'est pas loin, n'hésitez pas*.


*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE: FA SOUS ASSOC*

----------


## Mystifie

Je ne peut pas en prendre ( 9 a la maison ) mais je fais un Valenciennes--> Le Havre samedi 12 au matin et un Le Havre --> Valenciennes le samedi 12 au soir si ca peut aider contactez moi au 0603387954
Courage

----------


## moLurus

pour une (ou des) adoptions qu'elles sont les demarches a faire ? et quand pourrions nous venir les chercher?
j'ai plusieurs demandes pour des chatons typés siam 
y a t'il des frais de sortis si oui quel montant aproximativement

----------

Je confirme la prise en charge du numéro 25, le loulou au pb neuro.

Je vois si sorti possible cet après midi !

----------


## renarde47

Diffusé sur chats de mon coeur

http://chatsdemoncoeur.forumactif.net/s ... .htm#58724

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

si ça t'arrange titoune je te le sors début d'aprés midi avant qu'on se voit  tiens moi au courant !!!

----------

Ce serait super pour la puce Caroline (elle sera plus au calme comme çà !).

Merci ma grande !!

----------


## sirev59

je confirme tes dires sarah
pour la sortie du petit chaton "neuro" je dois prévenir la fourrière de votre venue sinon le chat ne sort pas 

pour les reservations me confirmer en mp 
corine de douai : une maman tigrée avec des bébés
titoune : le petit "neuro"
niny : les 5 chatons croisés siam

----------

Confirmation par mp confirmée ! 

Allez on se mobilise pour ces loulous !!!!

----------


## Lusiole

Oh mon dieu !
Je n'ai pas bien compris, tout le monde meurt demain ? Ou bien il faut en faire sortir la moitié en gros pour vider en partie la fourrière ?
J'ai une amie sur Lille qui adore les chats, je vais l'appeler, en espérant la joindre d'ici là  .

----------


## kalie

> Oh mon dieu !
> Je n'ai pas bien compris, tout le monde meurt demain ? Ou bien il faut en faire sortir la moitié en gros pour vider en partie la fourrière ?
> J'ai une amie sur Lille qui adore les chats, je vais l'appeler, en espérant la joindre d'ici là  .


Oui c'est bien ce qui est écrit.

Il faut savoir que les refuges fourrières sont blindées, ben oui on approche des vacances donc on fout tout le monde dehors, sans compter les minettes qu'on ne stérilise pas car rien à foutre d'elles et elles viennent remplir les rangs elles aussi avec leurs chatons (bah oui on s'occupe déjà pas d'une alors avec les chatons... hop tout le monde dehors !).

J'en ai chialé de lire ce post, j'ai plus de place, je suis dégoutée, je peux néanmoins couvrir une éventuelle FA si quelqu'un se propose    ::

----------


## dominobis

-Je me propose pour "coRERer" 1 ou plusieurs chats qu'il faudrait transporter en Ile de France : je peux me rendre dans n'importe quelle gare du parcours des différents RER, sachant que je vis dans l'Essonne et suis à une 30 aine de minutes de la gare de Lyon . Je peux donc "rayonner" dans les 8 départements (75,77,78,91,92,93,94,95), même si le lieu de RV est à 3 heures de chez moi . 

-Je me rends disponible toute la journée de demain vendredi, de samedi ainsi que de dimanche .

-Je possède en outre 2 cages de transport que je peux mettre à disposition.
 :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Bonjour, combien de chats restent il maintenant et combien de chatons? j ai une demande de chaton siam sur la Belgique, adoption possible ? je veux bien faire un don pour les covoiturages aussi
Merci

----------


## chreaur

Bonjour,
je peux également faire un don pour la stérilisation des minettes ou tout autre éventuels frais vétérinaire...
J'en aurais bien récupéré un (des chats) mais je suis sur Aix en Provence et pas d'asso...
Donc vous pouvez me garder en en dernier recours si vraiment il manquait de monde pour l'un de ces chats!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

tout ça me désespére  hier j'ai récupéré un petit chaton d'environ 6 semaines a la porte de la fourriére in extrémis  sinon ce matin il était eutha pffff c plein partout partout partout grrrrrrrrr raz le bol !!!!

----------


## babe78

si fa je peux prendre en charge sous l'asso mais là malheureusement, plus aucune place de dispo chez moi ni dans nos fa

----------


## co92

Au vu de l'urgence et malgré un arrêt maladie, je peux me rendre dispo vendredi et samedi pour faire un AR entre la région parisienne et le Nord.
Je suis dans le 92 (sud), je pourrais "livrer" au passage mais je souhaite ne pas faire trop de trajet en RP (surtout vendredi en fin d'am !).

J'ai du virus chez moi, c'est risqué pour des chatons sevrés non vaccinés*, mais possible d'héberger des chatons pas encore sevrés avec môman. Le temps d'une quarantaine et/ou du sevrage et/ou d'un covoit un peu plus lointain. 

* : cela dit, entre choper un coryza et se faire euthanasier, s'il faut choisir ... je peux accepter de prendre le risque. j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour les traiter. C'est juste que je viens de perdre une chatonne du coryza (2 mois et demi) et que ca déchire le coeur de les voir malades. Donc si je peux leur éviter cet épisode ... mais pas question de finir en sac poubelle !

Co

----------


## celtik54

Si c'est vraiment du provisoire ( j'ai un chat mâle qui ne s'entend pas avec les autres , il faudrait les séparer ) , je veux bien être FA pour les sauver . Suis à NANCY , je prendrai des chatons . Je peux bouger si QQn les approche un peu .

----------


## dominobis

Du coup, si des FA, associations ou adoptants se proposent en Ile de France, avec un passage de relai entre co92 et moi, ça pourrait "le faire" !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celtik54

Pour moi , Pas besoin de dons pour le co-voiturage ( j'ai pas de cage si, on peut m'en prêter une ...) Peu importe les chatons ( ceux que personne n'interesse) . Me contacter si possible sur ibutisa@aol.com , je suis tjs dessus . Merci .

Vite des associations et des FA !

----------


## dominobis

flokelo, je crois que les 2 autres chatons qui sont dans la cage du 16 sont les 14 et 15 de la photo du dessus .

----------


## Capucine94

Je peux aller en chercher vendredi ou samedi, me prévenir pour que je parte assez tôt car problème à la jambe et je dois m'arrêter souvent  [/*:m:ecvzptzu]j'ai 6 caisses[/*:m:ecvzptzu]pas besoin de dons.[/*:m:ecvzptzu]Je peux donner un peu d'argent pour les sorties.[/*:m:ecvzptzu]

----------

Quelqu'un peut faire un récapitulatif des chats, chatons, mamans avec bb qui restent à sauver ?? SVP

----------


## shany

Pour ma part j'ai négocié l'accueil de la 3 et la 4 à la maison, mais il me faut une assoc car je ne peux plus financer tout toute seule vu les dernière frais que j'ai eu pour un chat.
Si Co92 peut faire le covoit, je peux aller avec elle si besoin.

----------


## Florence4283

Je peux prêter 4 cages si besoin. Peut-on faire un petit récapitulatif ? Lesquels sont encore en danger ?

----------


## babe78

> Pour ma part j'ai négocié l'accueil de la 3 et la 4 à la maison, mais il me faut une assoc car je ne peux plus financer tout toute seule vu les dernière frais que j'ai eu pour un chat.
> Si Co92 peut faire le covoit, je peux aller avec elle si besoin.


j'ai proposé de prendre sous la patte de l'espoir, me contacter par mail [email=babe78@free.fr:1tbizsi8]babe78@free.fr[/email:1tbizsi8] pour en discuter

----------


## dominobis

Apparemment,en tenant compte des diverses propositions, il resterait encore une bonne dizaine de chats à sauver... sans compter ceux (nombre indéfini)qui ne sont pas sur les photos... Cela fait beaucoup !!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dominobis

Toutefois, certaines propositions ont peut-être été faîtes hors RESCUE ...

----------


## Capucine94

*Flokelo* : OK pour te les covoiturer.
*Shanny* : tu peux voyager avec moi, si tu sais conduire, on peut se relayer avec ma patte douloureuse.

----------

Tout cela est un peu confus    il faudrait éclaircir ce post de manière à y voir un peu plus  clair sur les chats restants à sauver !! ça me paraît important, vu le nombre et le délai très court...

----------


## putzi

Avec Flokeko, on est ok pour prendre 15 à 21 (et le petit roux si un de 15 à 21 n'est plus libre).
Ca sera sous notre association SSAD.
Je les prendrai chez moi à Beynes 78 (j'ai déjà au moins une famille d'accueil (très très bien, que je connais personnellement) et je sais que fabienne colas a fait une demande aussi. Je peux prendre en charge le sien

----------


## shany

Babe78, je viens de t'envoyer un mail. 

C'est vrai que le délai est court pour eux mais il faut essayer de tous les sauver, c'est possible car c'est déjà arrivé dans le passé, il faut relayer partout pour qu'ils soient vu le plus possible par les gens!

*Capucine 94*: Pas de soucis pour conduire par contre il faut que se soit demain car ce weekend je ne pourrais pas le faire, je suis absente.

----------


## Belette 18

> Tout cela est un peu confus    il faudrait éclaircir ce post de manière à y voir un peu plus  clair sur les chats restants à sauver !! ça me paraît important, vu le nombre et le délai très court...


 Seule sirev peut faire un récap car il y a sûrement des propositions en MP. Elle n'est peut-être pas dispo.

----------


## putzi

si marjo n'a pas d'asso qui la suit et peut en prendre, je suis ok pour prendre sous notre asso (pas 15 chats non plus marjo, on n'a pas encore de sous, mais on avancera, ou on fera appel aux dons).
Alexandra m'en prend deux déjà.

----------


## twinky

ça en est ou ? 
il reste qui exactement  ? 
Je peux prendre 2 chatons au besoin mais pas plus    ::

----------


## milytackle

si quelqu'un va aujourd'hui chercher ses chats peut etre demander aux personnes de la fourriere de leur dire ceux qu'il reste

----------


## Belette 18

J'ai l'impression que les *adultes 6 à 13 inclus* n'ont rien, est-ce que je me trompe ? Apparemment, même s'il y a des chatons en plus, ils seront plus au moins pris en charge ; le problème a l'air de se poser pour ces 8 adultes...

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Peut on avoir un resume de ceux qui restent ?? merci

----------


## caline7115

peux t on aider financierement pour ces chats?...envoyer moi un mp...merci.

----------

Bonjour à toutes

bon alors voilà, je lance un appel parce que si on me donnait un coup de main, on pourrait tous les sauver

j'ai dans ma campagne plusieurs bâtiments vides, et j'ai besoin d'aide pour bricoler quelque chose pour pouvoir mettre ces chats dedans sans qu'ils s'échappent par divers trous etc ... il faudrait faire dedans un grand nettoyage  ... et mes deux bras avec rhumatismes ne suffisent pas ...

ainsi, non seulement cela pourrait servir pour ce sauvetage et celui qu'on est en train de faire à Caen, mais également pour les suivants ( et l'été arrive !!!) ...

bien entendu ... à condition ensuite de ne pas me laisser tous les chats sur les bras ...  

donc, avis à tous et toutes et notamment les personnes du calvados ...

----------


## Belette 18

Je pense que le délai est trop court pour envisager une telle solution, et il faut tout de suite prévoir la couverture véto sous assoc, parce que si on mélange tout le monde, on va vite se retrouver avec des tas de chatons en plus (chats non stérilisés). Sans compter que tous ces chats ont besoin d'une quarantaine individuelle pour éviter les épidémies... Si tu te retrouves avec le typhus dans ton bâtiment (par exemple), les chats et toi-même serez bien avancés...

----------


## MissArwen

Bon je veux bien prendre un chaton en FA, au pire un chat adulte, mais j'ai des chiens, dont un Jack dominant, il est habitué aux chats... mais bon... Je ne sais pas quelle asso contacter... Enfin voilà, dites moi la  marche à suivre

----------

le bâtiment principal est une ancienne maison, avec des pièces séparées, on peut y faire des quarantaines et mes chats et moi-même n'y vivont pas.

On peut les mettre dès leur sortie de chez le véto si quelques bras viennent me donner un coup de main

----------


## oualie13

> Bonjour à toutes
> 
> bon alors voilà, je lance un appel parce que si on me donnait un coup de main, on pourrait tous les sauver
> 
> j'ai dans ma campagne plusieurs bâtiments vides, et j'ai besoin d'aide pour bricoler quelque chose pour pouvoir mettre ces chats dedans sans qu'ils s'échappent par divers trous etc ... il faudrait faire dedans un grand nettoyage  ... et mes deux bras avec rhumatismes ne suffisent pas ...
> 
> ainsi, non seulement cela pourrait servir pour ce sauvetage et celui qu'on est en train de faire à Caen, mais également pour les suivants ( et l'été arrive !!!) ...
> 
> bien entendu ... à condition ensuite de ne pas me laisser tous les chats sur les bras ...  
> ...


faut qu'on compare nos emplois du temps!    ::  
en plus mon fiancé est menuisier. il a beaucoup de travail en ce moment mais faut qu'on regarde ça!
par mail?

----------


## co92

Je peux prendre une des deux minettes allaitantes (la 1 ou la 2) en FA, association à préciser (deux assos possibles), jusqu'au placement des chatons.
Je peux même prendre les 2 mamans mais il me faudra un relais après le sevrage des chatons pour une des deux familles.

Je diffuse autour de moi pour trouver 1 ou 2 accueils pour ces familles (l'accueil chez moi étant assuré mais si je trouve un accueil "sain" ca serait largement mieux)

Co

----------

@oualie13

par ce que tu veux    ... mail, téléphone ...
bises

----------


## twinky

si les chatons sont plus facile a "caser en FA" je peux prendre un mère et deux petits ( je sais pas combien elles en ont)

----------


## VIVIE67

Si le chaton n° 15 (chartreux) n'a personne, je pourrai le prendre en adoption.

----------


## voodoopuppet

La minette typé siamoise et gestante est elle déjà réservée? Avez vous trouvez une solu 
pour elle?
Sinon on se propose de la prendre sous condition de trouver un covoit bien sûr...
au moins jusqu'à Paris où j'ai une FA.

Merci pour l'info et surtout j'espère que tout ces pauvres chats trouverons une
solu...bravo à tout ceux qui se mobilisent déjà.

----------


## Capucine94

*Voodoopuppet* : je peux te la co-voiturer avec les autres de Flokelo et Shanny.

----------


## voodoopuppet

C'est super sympa de ta part Capucine94! 
Je confirme donc la résa de la minette typée siamoise. 

Quand est-ce que tu fait le covoit Capucine? Je dois prévenir ma
FA sur Paris afin qu'on s'organise.

Encore merci!!

----------


## dominobis

N'oublions pas les autres chats qui ne sont pas sur les photos et dont nous ne connaissons pas le nombre ...   ::

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

> N'oublions pas les autres chats qui ne sont pas sur les photos et dont nous ne connaissons pas le nombre ...


Comment faire si on ne sait pas combien il en reste ?

----------


## Java08

place pour la 7, la 10 ou la 11 (chatte sans chatons) FA Missabysse, dans le 94

----------


## putzi

Je viens d'apprendre par Véro qu'il y avait 25 chatons en tout, et trois chats adultes noirs (elle en a pris un quatrième). 7 chats ont été pris par un refuge (je la laisse dire par qui si elle veut), elle fait le point (elle rentre du boulot ) et nous dit qui reste.

C'est sûr que les chatons sont plus faciles à placer, c'est pour ça que pour l'instant (nous sommes asso débutantes et avons déjà trois chats adultes à placer) nous ne pouvons pas nous engager sur des chats adultes (nous n'avons aucun financement).

Babe sur le mur de marjo, il y a des propositions de FA, dans le 67, 59 je crois, et en Vendée (mais Sarah tu pourrais peut être la garder pour Niort ?).

De mon côté j'en ai trois sûr (2 alexandra, 1 fabienne colas) et les quatre autres en attendant iront chez moi. Si d'autres fa en région parisienne pour chatons, on peut aider, mais il nous faut des dons (pour l'instant c'est de notre poche, je suis désolée de le répéter mais c'est vraiment pour essayer d'en sauver un maximum)

----------


## missabysse

> place pour la 7, la 10 ou la 11 (chatte sans chatons) FA Missabysse, dans le 94


dans le 91 à Cerny

----------


## dominobis

> Envoyé par dominobis
> 
> N'oublions pas les autres chats qui ne sont pas sur les photos et dont nous ne connaissons pas le nombre ...  
> 
> 
> Comment faire si on ne sait pas combien il en reste ?


Si quelques places pouvaient se trouver pour des "peu importe la couleur et l'âge"... ce serait une avancée supplémentaire, non ?

----------


## sirev59

merci merci de toute cette solidarité pour ces minous



adeline a pris : 

- les 3 mamans et leurs bébés
- la croisée siam
- le mâle roux et blanc
- 2 chatons noirs dont je n'avais pas mis les photos

pour le reste j'ai plein de demandes et je dois faire le point de ce coté là aussi

----------

je suis sidérée que ma proposition ne donne pas suite alors que ce serait si simple ...
vous pourriez déjà réserver les chats et ensuite discuter ... je le répète, ceux qui restent pourraient venir alors chez moi en solution d'attente ...

----------


## misslily20

combien y'a t il de chatons seal point? y'a t il des mâles?
merci

----------


## Eole

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir ce post très rapidement, entre deux cours. 
Je suis sur Caen et nous voulons bien avec mon ami prendre 2 chatons. 

Ayant 3 chats en appartement, je ne peux pas en prendre plus. J'ai une cage où je peux les isoler si nécessaire.

Si une assos se propose pour le suivi c'est mieux. Sinon j'essaierais de les placer moi meme (identifié et stérilisé).

Je vais sur Paris en train ce we. Je rentre dimanche apres-midi sur Caen et pourrais eventuellement
faire un coV vers Caen si besoin (le tout est que je le sache avant samedi midi pour prévoir une cage de transport).
Y at-il des frais pour leur sortie ?

Je reviendrai sur ce post à 15h30 après mes cours  pour voir où vous en êtes.
eole.

----------


## sirev59

je confirme que les chatons croisés siam sont reservés pour niny 
les 17 18 19 20 et un autre caché derrière la balle 

flo peux tu prendre les autres ??

les 1 3 5 7 et 12 sont partis avec adeline 
les autres j'essaie de faire le point avec la fourrière cet après et je vous informe

----------


## SarahC

corinne de douai : une maman tigrée avec des bébés *= Laquelle?* *Numéro?*
titoune : le petit "neuro" 
niny : les 5 chatons croisés siam *= Co-voit trouvé?*

----------


## SarahC

> Au vu de l'urgence et malgré un arrêt maladie, je peux me rendre dispo vendredi et samedi pour faire un AR entre la région parisienne et le Nord.
> Je suis dans le 92 (sud), je pourrais "livrer" au passage mais je souhaite ne pas faire trop de trajet en RP (surtout vendredi en fin d'am !).
> 
> J'ai du virus chez moi, c'est risqué pour des chatons sevrés non vaccinés*, mais possible d'héberger des chatons pas encore sevrés avec môman. Le temps d'une quarantaine et/ou du sevrage et/ou d'un covoit un peu plus lointain. 
> 
> * : cela dit, entre choper un coryza et se faire euthanasier, s'il faut choisir ... je peux accepter de prendre le risque. j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour les traiter. C'est juste que je viens de perdre une chatonne du coryza (2 mois et demi) et que ca déchire le coeur de les voir malades. Donc si je peux leur éviter cet épisode ... mais pas question de finir en sac poubelle !
> 
> Co


*Eh ben parfait tu pourrais faire un sacré relais direction RP. Tu as combien de boites de dispo et capacité de ta voiture?*

----------


## SarahC

> Je peux aller en chercher vendredi ou samedi, me prévenir pour que je parte assez tôt car problème à la jambe et je dois m'arrêter souvent  [/*:m:3g6rdpa2]j'ai 6 caisses[/*:m:3g6rdpa2]pas besoin de dons.[/*:m:3g6rdpa2]Je peux donner un peu d'argent pour les sorties.[/*:m:3g6rdpa2]


*Si tu peux y aller dès demain, ou même samedi, parfait, ça colle avec Co92.*




> Oui j"avais pas vu, du coup :
> 
> *Pour moi, je peux prendre en FA sous asso :**
> 15
> 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 21 : Chaton noir*


*Il y a du coup assez de co-voit direction RP pour que tu puisses les accueillir. Avez vous passé vos tél à Flokelo, les co voitureuses potentielles?*




> Pour ma part j'ai négocié l'accueil de la 3 et la 4 à la maison, mais il me faut une assoc car je ne peux plus financer tout toute seule vu les dernière frais que j'ai eu pour un chat.
> Si Co92 peut faire le covoit, je peux aller avec elle si besoin.


*Vendredi ou samedi?* *Tu as trouvé une assoc entre temps?*

----------


## SarahC

*SIREV, FAIS NOUS UNE COPIE DE CEUX QUI SONT ENCORE A SAUVER PARMI EUX!*
*Java et tous les autres, vous avez tous passé vos tél à Sirev?
**
1) MAMAN TRICO CLAIRE ET BEBES*



*2) MAMAN TIGREE ET BEBES*



*3) MINETTE A POILS LONGS
*


*4) MINETTE ECAILLE DE TORTUE*



*5) MINETTE TIGREE 2 ET SES BEBES*



*6) CHAT ROUX MALE*



*7) MINETTE TYPE SIAMOISE SANS DOUTE GESTANTE*




*8) CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR*



*9) CHAT TABBY GRIS
*


*10) CHATTE TRICOLORE*



*11) CHATTE BLANCHE A LA QUEUE TIGREE*



*12) CHAT ROUX ET BLANC*



*13) CHAT NOIR*



*CHATONS:*
*14 - TIGRE
15 - CHARTREUX*




*16- CHATON TIGRE UN PEU PLUS GRAND
*



*CHATONS BLANCS:*
*17 - A MASQUE NOIRE
18 - A TRAITS NOIRS SUR LA TETE
19 - BLANC A QUEUE NOIRE*
*20 - CHATON CREME A OREILLES BRUNES (en premier plan)*




*CHATONS:
21 - CHATON NOIR
22 - CHATON NOIR 2
23 - CHATON TIGRE BLANC
24 - CHATON ROUX*




*25) CHATON A TROUBLE NEUROLOGIQUE*

----------


## MissArwen

Il reste des chatons ou tous les ptits lous ont déjà quelqu'un?

----------


## SarahC

Ah mon avis, RIEN pour les adultes, pour les chatons, oui, ça a plutôt bien avancé.

----------


## foenix

bonjour , je me propose Fa pour n importe lequel de ces chats . a savoir que je peux en prendre 1 adulte ou 2 chatons ( appart 35m²  et chat de 8 mois castré tatoué vacciné ) . 
qu il soit adulte ou chaton ne me derange pas 

je suis sur saint martin boulogne 62

----------


## SarahC

> bonjour , je me propose Fa pour n importe lequel de ces chats . a savoir que je peux en prendre 1 adulte ou 2 chatons ( appart 35m²  et chat de 8 mois castré tatoué vacciné ) . 
> qu il soit adulte ou chaton ne me derange pas 
> 
> je suis sur saint martin boulogne 62


Une assoc pr la chapeauter? Si tu peux prendre un adulte, ce serait top, car ils en ont besoin. Tu as une assoc ds le coin peut être prête à te chapeauter?

----------


## MissArwen

J'attend toujours ma réponse pour un chaton en FA, mais ça doit se règler avant demain c'est ça??

----------


## -popo-*

Je sais que la priorité c'est de trouver des FA, mais peut être pourriez vous répondre à ma question malgré l'urgence de la situation, le chat roux craintif, il est vraiment de nature craintive ou juste apeuré du fait d'être la bas ? 

 :merci:

----------

popo : on ne peut jamais vraiment savoir par avance, mais par expérience je peux te dire qu'en général on est agréablement surpris une fois qu'ils sont au calme et rassurés ...
on m'a filé des soit-disant sauvages qui sont des crèmes !

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

La chattoune noire est elle placee ?

----------


## Capucine94

> je confirme que les chatons croisés siam sont reservés pour niny 
> les 17 18 19 20 et un autre caché derrière la balle 
> 
> flo peux tu prendre les autres ??
> 
> les 1 3 5 7 et 12 sont partis avec adeline 
> les autres j'essaie de faire le point avec la fourrière cet après et je vous informe


Cela fait déjà quelques adultes de partis si j'ai bien suivi.
J'ai donné mon téléphone à Sirev59 et Woodoopuppet.
Je le donne en mp à Flokelo.

----------

Je suis de région parisienne !
Je peux récupérer des chatons en FA, je travaille avec l'école du chat donc pas de souci pour replacer ! J'ai malheureusement l'habitude des chatons (j'en ai encore eu un hier...)

La type siamoise gestante, je peux la gérer aussi !

Désolée j'ai pas eu le temps de parcourir les 5 pages ! 

Faites signes si ya quoi que se soit ! Je suis là !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis de région parisienne !
> Je peux récupérer des chatons en FA, je travaille avec l'école du chat donc pas de souci pour replacer ! J'ai malheureusement l'habitude des chatons (j'en ai encore eu un hier...)
> 
> La type siamoise gestante, je peux la gérer aussi !
> 
> Désolée j'ai pas eu le temps de parcourir les 5 pages ! 
> 
> Faites signes si ya quoi que se soit ! Je suis là !!!!!!!!!!


Faites un MP à Sirev et voyez qui peut vous les emmener. Mettez vos coordonnées ds le MP. 
Si en plus c une école du chat en RP, parfait!

----------


## foenix

je veux bien aller jusque 1 adulte et un chaton ( meme celui qui a un pb neurologique) . 
pour une assos je ne sais pas , l assos ou j ai recuperer mon chat est pleine . 
je te contact en mp pour son nom ?

----------

les chattes pleines, faut pas hésiter à les stériliser immédiatement ...

----------


## putzi

On peut avec flokelo (qui travaille) en prendre 7 en tout (on a déjà 3 chatons en fa, je garderai les autres chez moi), ça sera sous notre association. Mon message a disparu ?
Donc du coup 1 noir, le gris ?, le roux ? mais il y a des pistes pour eux je crois.
Des tigrés aussi, merci de nous tenir au courant cperchaud@wanadoo.fr pour nous dire qui il reste, l'idéal c'est flokelo et moi qu'on se mette d'accord. Merci

----------

bon, mais personne pour les adultes ????

----------

ok ok ça marche !

de plus je suis infirmière vétérinaire donc ça aide sur certains points  :Smile: 

mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle avait trouvé une famille !

sachez que je suis là pour tout ce qui est chaton ! c'est pas cool je sais mais les chatons c'est plus simple chez moi vu que j'ai déjà une grande famille d'animaux, les chatons s'adaptent mieux et partent facilement car au sein de ma clinique j'ai pas mal de gens qui cherchent des gens sérieux ! et je suis avec l'école du chat  :Smile: )

----------

> les chattes pleines, faut pas hésiter à les stériliser immédiatement ...


ça c'est sur !

----------


## missabysse

> RECAP en fonction de ce que j'ai lu sur le post :
> 
> *10/ CHATTE TRICOLORE : JAVA08*
> *11/ CHATTE BLANCHE QUEUE TIGREE : JAVA08*


C'est l'une ou l'autre avec une préférence pour la trico. je peux hélas en prendre qu'une

----------


## sirev59

merci pour le récapitulatif

sauf pour corinne de douai car les 3 minettes et leurs bébés sont parties ce matin


il y a capucine02 qui peut prendre 2 chats adultes

il resterait donc 3 chats adultes 

je souhaiterai que chacun se mette directement en relation avec les personnes des  covoit

----------

oui toujours Ok pour des chatons malheureusement que des chatons ou des mamans avec chatons.

j'ai eu trop d'embrouilles et de mauvais souvenirs avec les chats adultes. La seule qui m'a redonné gout, on l'a endormi ya trois jours .....   PIF !
donc je préfère rester sur des chatons même si en terme de maladie c'est aussi un gros poids !
le souci c'est qu'il faut un covoiturage là !
c'est loin de paris ? je connais pas le ville

----------


## MissArwen

Moi aussi je peux prendre un chaton mais personne me répond...  :kao4:

----------

> Envoyé par margoteee
> 
> oui toujours Ok pour des chatons malheureusement que des chatons ou des mamans avec chatons.
> 
> j'ai eu trop d'embrouilles et de mauvais souvenirs avec les chats adultes. La seule qui m'a redonné gout, on l'a endormi ya trois jours .....   PIF !
> donc je préfère rester sur des chatons même si en terme de maladie c'est aussi un gros poids !
> le souci c'est qu'il faut un covoiturage là !
> c'est loin de paris ? je connais pas le ville
> 
> ...


autant qu'il le faudra j'ai pas de limite pas 15 mais je suis très souple  :Smile:   de toute façon j'ai l'impression qu'il ne reste que des chats adultes non ?

----------


## MissArwen

C'est fait je lui ai renvoyé rempli.

----------


## MissArwen

le formulaire rempli! désolée!   ::

----------

> *margoteee : je n'ai aucun inconvénient à ce que tu prennes des chatons.
> 
> Je me suis proposée à défaut maintenant, si tu souhaites en prendre 3/4, tiens moi au courant car sur d'autres sos, y aussi des chatons à récupérer, et comme personne n'est dessus, si ceux là t'interessent, cela me permet de sauver les autres.
> 
> 
> As tu une asso pour te chapeauter ?
> Peux tu faire une quarantaine ?
> As tu d'autres animaux ?
> 
> ...


voui m'dame je te contact de suite  :Smile: )

----------


## SarahC

> merci pour le récapitulatif
> 
> sauf pour corinne de douai car les 3 minettes et leurs bébés sont parties ce matin
> 
> 
> il y a capucine02 qui peut prendre 2 chats adultes
> 
> *il resterait donc 3 chats adultes* 
> 
> je souhaiterai que chacun se mette directement en relation avec les personnes des  covoit


*Lesquels?*

----------


## Capucine94

Je ne peux faire que du co-voiturage, *je me suis déjà proposée à Tam pour les chats du post en RP de SarahC ainsi que pour 2 chiens.* 

Je préfère aussi la RP, vu que je souffre à la jambe.
Et puis, je peux rester chez moi à me reposer pour ne pas souffrir. Et travailler, ce que je suis censée faire.

----------


## SarahC

Il faudrait un point urgent de ceux qui restent à sauver, av photo, dans le 62. Quels sont les adultes qui n'ont rien?

----------


## PAMINA2003

Bonjour,
Je ne fais partie d'aucune assoc pour l'instant, je suis en région parisienne et je veux bien accueillir un chat à sauver de cette fourrière pendant quelques semaines le temps de se retourner pour leur trouver une famille définitive mais il me faut quelqu'un qui m'envoie un formulaire d'adhésion à une assoc sauf si je peux être fa directement et qui puisse me les convoiturer, j'habite Drancy, bien à vous, Valérie P.S. Je me suis réservée pour accueillir bientôt un chat blessé de la pagode en rp mais je veux bien exceptionnellement habriter aussi un chat de cette fourrière car il faut les sauver...

----------

dite moi j'ai pas bien suivie !
ils arrivent quand les loulous sur paris ? comme ça se passe ? 
vu que je vais en accueillir ! 
oui oui je suis blonde

----------


## Zuzana

J'ai rajoute les photos pour les chats qui semblent etre sans solution: 
6/ CHAT ROULE MALE
8/ CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR
9/ CHAT TABBY GRIS
13/ CHAT NOIR

*6) CHAT ROUX MALE*



*8) CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR*



*9) CHAT TABBY GRIS
*


*13) CHAT NOIR*

----------


## foenix

*** CHATS SANS SOLUTION :
6/ CHAT ROULE MALE
8/ CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR
9/ CHAT TABBY GRIS
13/ CHAT NOIR


pourquoi sans solution ? je veux bien me proposer pour le roux male

----------


## SarahC

Sirev parlait de 3? Sirev, lequel des 4 a une solution?

----------


## foenix

ou le tabby gris

----------

> dite moi j'ai pas bien suivie !
> ils arrivent quand les loulous sur paris ? comme ça se passe ? 
> vu que je vais en accueillir ! 
> oui oui je suis blonde




alors ?

----------


## foenix

Pourquoi ces 4 chats n ont pas de solution ??? 






*** CHATS SANS SOLUTION :
6/ CHAT ROULE MALE
8/ CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR
*9/ CHAT TABBY GRIS*
13/ CHAT NOIR

----------


## SarahC

Parce qu'ils sont craintifs.

----------

mâles ou femelles ????

----------


## missabysse

> Pourquoi ces 4 chats n ont pas de solution ??? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** CHATS SANS SOLUTION :
> 6/ CHAT ROULE MALE
> ...


Des mâles

----------


## Lorrain

Je me suis proposé par MP à sirev et flokelo,

j'ajoute qu'il est tout à fait possible pour moi de prendre plusieurs chatons,
faciles à mettre en présence avec mon chien et pas bien difficile à habituer au chien pour un chaton.

C'est bien plus compliqué avec un adulte,
mais s'il reste une mère avec petits cela peut aussi se faire.
Une de mes chambres est disponible pour les garder un peu à l'écart
du chien surtout une mère qui a des petits.

Donc pour moi, chatons quelconques
ou maman avec petits (l'un ou l'autre, pas les deux).

En FA, parce que j'ai déjà mes chats et mon chien...

----------


## SarahC

Les chatons et les mamans ont trouvé, restent 4 adultes.

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Moi je peux prendre un chaton aussi mais j habite sur Anvers Belgique , un peu dur pour le covoiturage je suppose

----------


## foenix

je peux tenter un chat craintif ... la presence de foenix l aidera a reprendre confiance....
ils sont pas totalement sauvage ?

----------

> Les chatons et les mamans ont trouvé, restent 4 adultes.

----------


## missabysse

> Envoyé par flokelo
> 
> RECAP en fonction de ce que j'ai lu sur le post :
> 
> *10/ CHATTE TRICOLORE : JAVA08*
> *11/ CHATTE BLANCHE QUEUE TIGREE : JAVA08*
> 
> 
> 
> C'est l'une ou l'autre avec une préférence pour la trico. je peux hélas en prendre qu'une


*RECTIFICATION ON PRENDS LES 2*

----------


## SarahC

*6) CHAT ROUX MALE*




*8) CHAT TABBY BRUN
 ET NOIR*



*9) CHAT TABBY GRIS
*


*13) CHAT NOIR*




* Il reste ces chats à caser avant demain!!!!*  

*Niveau co voit, tout le monde est en contact avec son co voitureur attitré?*

----------


## missabysse

Java m'a dit d'envoyé un mp à Co92 mais pas de nouvelle

----------


## SarahC

Co92 doit être au travail, tout simplement, et répondra à son retour.
Te passe son tél en MP, tu peux lui faire un SMS.

----------


## elodi_bb

Ils sont tout mimi. Mais j'habite bien trop loin et pas de co-voiturage qui correspond.
J'espère que vous arriverez à les sauver

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Tu habites ou Elodie ?

----------

Effectivement, vous me pardonnerez mais je souhaiterai un peu faire appel à la responsabilité de tous

un chat adulte est un ancien chaton ... je suis un peu consternée de ne voir partir que les chatons, et c'est partout pareil et souvent pour des prétextes douteux ! 

je voudrais aussi que NINY prenne conscience que lorsqu'on s'engage sur un post, c'est pas correct de venir sur un autre pour avoir des chatons !  les chatons qu'elle a réservé sur ce post sont malheureusement réservés au détriment de chats de Caen pour lequel elle s'était engagée ! alors même que ces chatons du 62 auraient sûrement trouvé preneur vu l'engouement pour les petits ! 

cette parenthèse étant close, mais il faut savoir à qui on à affaire, et savoir qui est fiable ... désolée ... 

maintenant, Sarahc, et Sirev59, ma proposition tient toujours 

chamicalement
Tiph

----------

Tous les autres ont trouvé.... *vous allez pas laisser ceux là mourir, hein ???*

----------


## elodi_bb

Salut Marjo,

J'habite en Haute-Savoie à Sallanches 74700. 
J'ai vu qu'une personne faisait Paris/Albertville mais le 28/06....

J'Adore le Gros Matou tout roux

----------

Petite plume, peut être que je peux prendre un ou deux chatons que niny à reserver ici pour qu'elle puisse prendre ceux de Caen ? Je veux bien ! d'autant plus que j'ai une adoptante (après la periode de quarantainre pour un croisé siamois) faut que je regarde les numéros je crois celui tout blanc avec la queue noire

----------


## SarahC

Je ne gère pas le SOS, je tente juste d'organiser un peu la chose, comme font les autres  
Tiphaine, dc toi tu pourrais prendre les restants, si jamais, mais faudrait co voit de où à où?

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Et personne ne peut garder le roux jusqu au 28 pour qu il parte chez Elodie ??????

----------


## Megdynamic

y¡a des gens qui seraient ok aussi sur chat de mon http://chatsdemoncoeur.forumactif.ne...2059.htm#58804

----------

je peux offrir une FA à ces chats pour les sauver si vraiment personne, histoire de ne pas en laisser 4 sur le carreau
Mikoukou va m'aider à bloquer les accès de mon bâtiment pour qu'ils puissent y être installés sans risque, et cela servira aussi pour ceux de Caen

la seule chose que je demande c'est si possible ne pas avoir tous les frais à ma charge ( véto surtout) et qu'on ne me laisse pas tomber après ... 

pour le covoit, on peut poser la question à Oualie13 qui fait souvent des navettes ... ou au pire je viendrais les chercher chez quelqu'un ... je ne sais pas ...

----------

heu ... j'ai dit une c**** pas oualie14, car ils ne viennent pas de paris !!! 

sinon où en es-tu avec ton propre post Sarah ????

----------


## foenix

POUR les chats qui reste 

je me propose pour un des chats sans solution comme FA: 

SOIT  le roux  SOIT  le tabby gris.

----------

ça pourrait le faire du coup que je prenne deux chatons à niny comme ça elle prend les autres de Caen et ici deux ?
je ne fais que proposer pour trouver des solutions et tous les sauver !

et le petit blanc avec queue noir, je suis sûre de la famille, ils en attendent un comme ça depuis longtemps ! sous contrat ecole du chat bien entendu !

----------


## co92

Ben si ils peuvent venir de Paris pour "croiser" la route de Oualie13 ... il suffit qu'on les ramène devant l'école de oualie ...
Justement j'ai quelques croquettes à lui livrer, j'y rajoute quelques chats ?  

Dans ce cas il faut s'organiser très très rapidement, parce qu'il faut être revenu en RP demain avant 12h30 ... 

Si je peux me permettre de demander un récap des chats qui viendraient en RP au final, et de qui peut covoiturer ?
Je peux faire un covoit demain matin en partant très tôt pour partir avant les embouteillages et être de retour pour le départ de Oualie.

Co

PS : pas de SMS ou d'appel sur mon portable, il est HS

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Qui reste t il  maintenant ?

----------

> Qui reste t il maintenant ?


A priori, il resterait le 8-9-13 (photos en début de cette page)

----------


## Java08

Je n'ai aucune confirmation, pas de réponse à mes MP...

----------

> Je n'ai aucune confirmation, pas de réponse à mes MP...


Tu as besoin de quoi comme confirmation ?

----------


## foenix

Sa fais la 3eme ou 4 eme fois que je me propose en FA pour le tabby gris ... le numero 9 . 
je n ai tjr pas de reponse ........................

----------


## babe78

co92 je crois que oualie13 part plus tard demain

si besoin d'une asso pour le rouquin je peux prendre sous mon asso mais y a-til  une fa de transit pour lui ? l'adoptante doit me contacter au 06.65.28.46.37 pour valider au plus vite

----------


## putzi

foenix, elle est sûrement au travail, ça doit être pour ça

----------


## foenix

je pense surtout a l eutha demain  :Frown:  
se trouve t il loin de boulogne , si oui besoin de covoiturage  :Frown:

----------


## Niny

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir si dans les personnes qui font le co-voiturage jusque Paris il serait possible de Ramener les Chatons que j'ai Réservé s'il vous plait.

----------

Merci à Niny !

Je récupére le chaton type siamois blanc queue tigré, le chaton roux, le tigré et blanc et le chartreux  :Smile: 

Niny on aura les infos dans la soirée du déroulement pour récupérer les chatons !
Apparement, ya un covoit demain mais après je sais pas trop comment ça se passe !

----------


## Niny

Pas de souci, je suis heureuse pour lui.

----------


## Niny

*tiphaine a écrit:*


> SAUF qu'il ne faut pas dire je m"engage pour se désengager ensuite pour un autre post ! c'est pas correct !


Je vois que j'ai le dos bien large.

Tiphaine je t'ai envoyé un email en te demandant si tu pouvais prendre les chatons de Caen jusque fin juillet car il y avait un gros SOS sur Rescue, et tu m'as dit pas de problème (j'ai toujours la copie du mail). Tu m'as d'ailleurs ensuite fait ta proposition pour les batiments alentours et je t'ai dis super idée met ta proposition sur le forum.
Je ne me suis donc pas défilé je t'ai demandé maintenant, rassure toi je suis toujours là pour les chatons de Caen et ne les oublie pas.
Si je t'ai demandé de m'aider c'était parce que le délais était très court jusqu'à 16h30 aujoursd'hui et au vu du nombres de chats j'ai voulu en sauver quelques un. 

Donc je le REDIT, JE SUIS TOUJOURS DISPO POUR l'AUTRE POST, enfin bref merci beaucoup Tiphaine de parler ainsi sur mon dos, tu ne me connais pas.

----------


## renarde47

sur chats de mon coeur, quelqu'un se proposait pour en prendre je lui ai dis de prendre contact avec directement avec le tel ou l'email que j'ai transmis

http://chatsdemoncoeur.forumactif.net/s ... .htm#58724

----------


## sirev59

> Sa fais la 3eme ou 4 eme fois que je me propose en FA pour le tabby gris ... le numero 9 . 
> je n ai tjr pas de reponse ........................


as tu une asso pour t'aider ?
je n'ai pas relu toutes les pages

----------


## Mao

pour ceux qui s'inquiètent ou s'étonnent de l'absence de réponse, je peux dire qu'organiser les sauvetages et les covoiturages n'est pas évident du tout pour ceux qui le font (je n'en fais pas partie mais j'ai pu constater).
Les propositions de sauvetage ne peuvent etre validées que si il y a l'assoc et le covoiturage en amont.
Et parfois ca ne se fait pas.
Mais il y a sauvetage toutes les semaines, et l'été, il y a vraiment de quoi rester mobilisé!
Si ce n'est pas un d'aujourd'hui qui ira ailleurs parce que regroupement de covoiturage, ce sera celui de la semaine prochaine, qui aura autant besoin de votre amour que son copain.
Peut etre les choses se décideront tard dans la soirée, les pistes sont nombreuses, sures ou pas, provisoires ou pas, un vrai travail de tri et de validité les sauvetages.
Je tire chapeau bas aux personnes qui sont à l'organisation.
Perso, je covoiture, mais le travail est pré maché pour moi, je n'ai plus qu'à rouler.. 
et j'ai le bonheur de les voir dehors.
Patience, patience, cultivons là pour eux, qui doivent en faire preuve alors qu'ils sont dans le couloir de la mort.
Plein de Lumière!
Mao

----------


## sirev59

niny parmi les 5 chatons que tu as retenu : il y en a un qui est décédé ce matin et deux adoptés cet après midi par une dame 
il en reste donc 2
ce sont les deux x siam qui seraient partis


quelle asso sort le mâle roux ?

----------


## sirev59

merci mao pour ton soutien 
il est vrai que cela n'est pas facile surtout qu'il y a en plus quatre chiens qui sont prémédiqués pour l'eutha demain matin et dont j'essaie la aussi de les sauver

----------


## corinnebergeron

Prémédiqués ?

----------


## Niny

[quote="sirev59"]niny parmi les 5 chatons que tu as retenu : il y en a un qui est décédé ce matin et deux adoptés cet après midi par une dame 
il en reste donc 2
ce sont les deux x siam qui seraient partis


Pauvre petit, je suis contente pour les deux autres qui ont été adoptés.

----------

donc les chatons qu'on a réservé on est pas sur de les avoir ? 

pour le reste ils sont toujours à l'adoption ? quelques infos ?

----------


## foenix

> Envoyé par foenix
> 
> Sa fais la 3eme ou 4 eme fois que je me propose en FA pour le tabby gris ... le numero 9 . 
> je n ai tjr pas de reponse ........................
> 
> 
> as tu une asso pour t'aider ?
> je n'ai pas relu toutes les pages


on m as dit d envoyer un mp a babe78 , chose faite , je dois renvoyer un formulaire mais je ne le recois jamais  :Frown:

----------


## renarde47

Je sors du boulot, quelqu'un peut il me mettre combien de chat (adulte et chaton) reste t il? que je puisse transmettre sur l'autre fofo svp

----------


## co92

> Envoyé par sirev59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par foenix
> 
> ...


Le formulaire pour être FA avec babe78 est sur le site : http://s1.e-monsite.com/2009/01/23/9...nde-fa-doc.doc

Co

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

j'ai vu les minous cet aprés midi  aussi bien les adultes que les chatons  ils sont tous  magnifiques et attendrissant j'ai le coeur gros car ils méritent tous de vivre quand on voit leur regard je n'ai pas pu reternir mes larmes en repartant  pfffff  je suis dégoutée par l'inconscience et la méchanceté des gens  et la douleur de ses pauvres animaux est insoutenable quand est  ce que les gens comprendront et qu'ils arreteront de faire des portées a tout va !!!! les fourriéres et refuge qui euthanasie ne sont pas a incriminer car dans certains cas ils n'ont vraiment pas le choix !!!! 











et cette pauvre petite misére toute fréle



et les autres que je n'ai pas pu photographier !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

il faut les sauver !!!

----------

JE COMMENCE A PANIQUER !! Désolée !
JE COMPRENDS RIEN A L'ORGANISATION ! JE DOIS ÊTRE BÊTE !


QUI FAIT L'ALLER RETOUR ? QUAND ? 
COMMENT ON RECUPERE LES ANIMAUX ?

Je suis censée prendre sous mon aile le petit x siamois blanc queue tigré, le chartreux, le roux et le tigré roux certains pour adoption directe avec moi d'autres pour FA !

On me dit de voir avec les co voitureux ? Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? 
Quelqu'un peut me les prendre svp ? 
Ou est ce que je vous rejoins ? 
Besoin d'aide ? 
je suis dispo demain 16h !

svp expliquer moi et vraiment désolée du dérangement :!!!

----------


## Niny

Idem pour moi, je souhaiterai savoir si quelqu'un peut co-voiturer les 2 chatons qui reste et si oui, où dois-je les récupérer.

----------


## foenix

:Smile:  merci j ai le formulaire  :Smile:

----------

@ Niny :
grrr ... il y a trop de post pour le même sujet   ::  

oui, je ne t'avais pas bien lu et je pensais que tu parlais des chatons de caen car il s'avère qu'il y en a beaucoup plus que prévu ... quand j'ai pigé que c'était ceux du 62 ... j'étais verte !  :bienvenue:  car je sais que les chatons, c'est le plus facile à placer ... et qu'ils arriveraient à boucler ... 

en plus tu ne répondais pas à mes mails perso ... désolée ... 

alors, le mieux est de faire un point avec Mikoukou car je t'assure que c'est le big bazar ... on ne sait plus du tout où on en est !

merci de ta réponse
Tiph

----------


## sirev59

il reste le male noir n°13, le tabby gris n°9 (sauf si foenix le prend bien en fa sous couvert de babe), le tabby brun n°8

pour le chat roux n° 6 qu'en est il ?

merci encore pour toute cette mobilisation

----------


## Calymone

margoteee : Les petits xsiams ont ete adoptes ... 
Même si tout n'est pas ecrit sur le post, ca sera eclairci dans la soiree, c'est justemeent parce que les gens font de leur mieux sur place que personne ne repond, mais ne t'inquiète pas, tu saura la marche à suivre tôt ou tard !

----------

> margoteee : Les petits xsiams ont ete adoptes ... 
> Même si tout n'est pas ecrit sur le post, ca sera eclairci dans la soiree, c'est justemeent parce que les gens font de leur mieux sur place que personne ne repond, mais ne t'inquiète pas, tu saura la marche à suivre tôt ou tard !


merci beaucoup !   je lâche pas mon pc du coup lol !

----------


## sirev59

le petit roux est encore là, le petit chartreux aussi 
le blanc avec la queue grise aussi 

ils sont sur les photos de caroline 

pour les covoit tu vois avec les persoones qui se sont proposées

----------


## co92

Pour covoit RP : je suis prête à partir demain matin assez tot pour être à la fourrière vers 9h30-10h et revenir en RP avant 14h.
Je prends ... ce qu'il y a à prendre. Je pars avec le coffre plein de boites (et démontées, il en va beaucoup des cages dans mon break !) et on avisera au fur et à mesure ...

Je peux donner un RV en banlieue sud (Antony-Verrières-Massy) pour un relais vers le bout de la RP. Je peux aussi garder quelques chats jusqu'en début de soirée (RV possible au RERB entre  Bourg la Reine et Massy).
Je ne pourrai pas "descendre" en banlieue sud (au delà de Chilly Mazarin environ) l'après midi, pour de bêtes raisons de bouchons. Je peux le faire mais bcp plus tard, histoire d'avoir laissé les travailleurs rentrer chez eux et les "week end-eurs" partir à la campagne.

Ce que j'attends maintenant :
- les coordonnées de la fourrière où il faut aller chercher les petiots (ca si je pouvais l'avoir rapipdement, ca m'aiderait à faire le planning horaire)
- un récap en fin de soirée sur qui va prendre qui
Je peux être appelée à la maison jusqu'à 23h facilement.

Co

----------

Mille merci !!!!!!!!

Je suis impatiente de les accueillir !

Même les noirs je peux ! J'ai eu une portée de noirs et je les aime beaucoup !
Pas de question de couleur !
Les deux que j'insiste c'est parce que je compte les garder  :Smile: )

----------

Tous les chats sont réservés et sauvés ?

----------


## SarahC

Combien de chats encore à sauver avec les photos si possible, car là, on ne va pas s'en sortir sinon? 
Merci! 

Les personnes qui ont besoin de co voit ont elles contacté leurs co voitureuses?

----------


## VIVIE67

Pour le chaton chartreux, j'avais posté pour dire que je souhaitais l'adopter, j'ai vu ceci par MP avec flokelo, çà m'avait l'air OK, puis margoteee écrit qu'elle récupèrera 4 chatons avec celui ci et en MP elle me fait savoir qu'elle le gardera. Je dois dire que je suis très déçu car je me réjouissais de pouvoir l'adopter et surtout de pouvoir sauver un petit minous. A 14H c'est OK, à 18H çà ne l'ai plus. Je ne veux pas pourrir ce post avec ma remarque, mais je suis très déçu.

----------


## Mao

le gris pour foenix peut faire un voyage  proche nancy - sallanches le we prochain.
Je rajoute aux covoiturages en court pour le rapprocher d'ici. oups!
Je pourrais le prendre ici en attendant, en cage de convalo.
Suffira de me tenir au courant, rien d'urgent pour moi. 
Amitié et Lumière!
Mao

----------


## SarahC

Ceux qui récupèrent des chats s'adressent à Sirev au plus vite, avec tél et assoc qui chapeautent.

Qui cherche ses chats? Ils doivent sortir demain, ou au max samedi, et si pas de co voit, sont MORTS, ni plus ni moins.

Qui doit se faire chercher son ou ses chats? Avez vous appelé les personnes qui proposent de faire la route? Si ce n'est pas bien organisé, ils vont mourir faute de "coordination logistique". 

Donc en gros, qui reste sur le carreau?

----------


## SarahC

> le gris pour foenix peut faire un voyage  proche nancy - sallanches le we prochain.
> Je rajoute aux covoiturages en court pour le rapprocher d'ici. oups!
> Je pourrais le prendre ici en attendant, en cage de convalo.
> Suffira de me tenir au courant, rien d'urgent pour moi. 
> Amitié et Lumière!
> Mao


Les chatons ont X places, ce sont les craintifs qui vont crever, là.

----------

MErci a co92 !! Je viens de le contacter !
Je lui ai tout expliqué.

Tout commence a se mettre en place c'est cool je suis zen plus que tout a l'heure oui oui je suis une stressee désolée  :Smile: )
mais je prends les choses beaucoup trop a cur !

----------


## SarahC

> *6) CHAT ROUX MALE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) CHAT TABBY BRUN
>  ET NOIR*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Java08

pour nous ça semble bon, FA en rerlation avec co92, et moi j'ai donné les coordonnées de l'asso à Sirev.

----------


## foenix

je prend le craintif gris , mais je ne sais pas ou il se trouve et j aurai besoin de covoiturage jusque boulogne sur mer

----------


## SarahC

> je prend le craintif gris , mais je ne sais pas ou il se trouve et j aurai besoin de covoiturage jusque boulogne sur mer


http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=dsource=s_ ... .828979z=9
Et vous pouvez aller jusqu'à où?
Car si le co voit ne se fait pas demain ou samedi, le chat est mort, dc il faut un plan B.

----------


## foenix

je ne peux me deplacer n ayant pas le permis.  je suis bloqué a boulogne

----------


## SarahC

Vous avez posté un sujet ds appels à co voit?

Car là, ils ne peuvent pas attendre que le co voit se fasse, à moins qu'une bonne âme ne se dévoue pr faire FA en attendant?

Il faut que chacun prenne son SOS en main et n'attende pas qu'il s'organise, sinon, ils mourront, et ça, ce serait trop bête.

Vous pouvez prendre le train au cas où?

Sinon, qui a bien ses chats et son co voit, et qui n'a rien encore? Où en est on?

Sirev, combien de chats encore à sauver, peux tu nous faire un point? Aucun ne doit mourir demain, mais il faut que nous sachions ce qu'il reste à faire.

----------


## sirev59

si foenix sort le tabby gris 

il reste le mâle noir n°13 et le tabby brun n°8


le chat roux partirait avec elodie

----------


## foenix

me faut une voiture pour le sortir , c est pas gagné

----------

Ont été sorti en urgence 8 chatons en lus de la petite chatonne au soucis neuro: 

2 chartreux males (peut être ceux de FLOKELO) :



1 femelle noire bout de queue cassée : 



Une femelle tigrée : 



Une femelle blanche avec des tâches sur la tête : 



Un male noir et blanc 'désolé pour la qualité de la photo mais c'est un vrai asticot !!) :



Il a été mis sous traitement pour un début de coryza !

Et cette petite puce qui venait juste d'arriver :

----------


## enquiqui

bon, je venais lancer un gros sos mais je tombe sur ce sujet qui concerne déjà les mêmes chats....


je suis passée tout à l'heure dans un refuge par visite de politesse ( j'avais fait de la pa là bas en sortant des chiens et des rongeurs) et leur dire que je reprenais à nouveaux les fa pour chat mais plus pour rongeur...

la salarié m'a aussitôt spécifié une grosse eutha le lendemain matin pour des chats et chatons... en me proposant de sortir toux ceux que je pouvais...

je n'ai vu que les chatons, j'avais assez mal au ventre comme ça... comme j'ai encore une portée à placer à l'appartement je n'en ai pris que deux. deux petits croisés sima avec un coryza, ils vont chez le véto demain matin pour une piqure d'antibiotique. il reste beaucoup de bébés et j'ai vraiment mal au coeur car ils sont en général sympa!

je vois ici qu'une fa s'était proposée pour eux mais là ils sont chez moi....

ils seront aussi à placer dés que le véto jugera leur état satisfaisant.

----------


## PAMINA2003

Bonsoir,

Si quelqu'un peut me co-voiturer jusqu'à Drancy ou même en Seine Saint Denis, je veux bien en prendre un qu'il reste à sauver en fa mais pas d'assoc et pas de co-voiturage, si quelqu'un se propose pour un co-voiturage et s'il prend l'A1, il peut prendre la sortie du Bourget et me remettre un chat car c'est juste à côté de chez moi, merci de m'aider à trouver une place jusqu'en rp pour que je sauve un de ces chats s'il en reste un bien sur, bien à vous, Valérie P.S. Je pourrai remplir un formulaire de l'association que vous souhaitez en ligne ou via un courrier ensuite...

----------


## Loustic

Les deux qui restent sont-ils des mâles ou des femelles ?

----------

Ok ok donc du coup ! Il reste la petite femelle tricolore ecaille de tortue avec la tache. Je peux aussi la prendre. J'ai peut être des adoptants. Et de toute façon ce sera avec plaisir que je l'accueille avec ses petits potes que je récupère aussi demain

----------


## sirev59

non titoune ce n'est pas ce chartreux llà

ceux que tu as sorti ne sont pas sur ce post

----------


## Loustic

c'est un peu confus... peut-on synthétiser ? il resterait deux chats adultes, mâles femelles ??? y a-t-il encore des chatons à sortir ?

----------


## foenix

le tabby gris n est tjr pas sorti si pas de covoit  :Frown: 
de mon coté

----------

> non titoune ce n'est pas ce chartreux llà
> 
> ceux que tu as sorti ne sont pas sur ce post


Ok merci sirev !

----------


## SarahC

> c'est un peu confus... peut-on synthétiser ? il resterait deux chats adultes, mâles femelles ??? y a-t-il encore des chatons à sortir ?


Je ne comprends RIEN du tout...
Qui a besoin de quoi encore, qui doit être sauvé encore?
Qui peut garder les chats restants en FA, SI ces chats ont des solutions derrière.
Qui coordonne le SOS?

----------


## sirev59

> c'est un peu confus... peut-on synthétiser ? il resterait deux chats adultes, mâles femelles ??? y a-t-il encore des chatons à sortir ?


oui il reste le tabby brun et noir
le chat noir

----------


## mistic88

Dans l'urgence du poste je veux bien en prendre un. La petite femme noir avec la queue cassée elle est dispo? je suis dans le 77 est ce possible?

----------


## vidok

merci a toutes celles et ceux qui ont fait quelque chose pour se pauvres betes

----------


## foenix

covoit de mon coté sinon je peux rien pour le tabby gris

----------


## SarahC

*Donc TOUS LES CHATONS ONT UNE PLACE ET UN CO VOIT; SUR????*

*ET LA, QUI PREND LES DEUX?? ET ILS SONT AUSSI LEUR CO VOIT, COMME TOUS LES ADULTES?
*
*6) CHAT ROUX MALE*




*9) CHAT TABBY GRIS
*




*RESTENT DONC CES DEUX CHATS??*


*8) CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR*



*13) CHAT NOIR*

----------


## SarahC

> covoit de mon coté sinon je peux rien pour le tabby gris


*QUI PEUT L'AIDER, SINON CE CHAT EST MORT!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> CO92 : on peut te joindre sur un tel ?
> tu me remontes tous les chatons ?
> 
> dis moi où je les récupère car après, je vois avec les personnes qui en prennent certains comment on s'arrange pour qu'elles les récupèrent.


*Te passe son tél.*

----------


## mistic88

*13) CHAT NOIR*


Je veux bien prendre celui ci mais qui dois je contacter? je suis du 77

----------


## SarahC

[quote="mistic88"]*13) CHAT NOIR*





*Je veux bien prendre celui ci mais qui dois je contacter? je suis du 77[*/quote]

Contacte Co92 pr trajet et Sirev pr sortie.

----------


## SarahC

> covoit de mon coté sinon je peux rien pour le tabby gris


http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... tm#6276165
QUI PEUT FAIRE UNE HEURE TRENTE DE ROUTE PR UNE VIE?
Foenix, tu connais des gens av une voiture qui pourraient faire la moitié ou pas?

----------

> covoit de mon coté sinon je peux rien pour le tabby gris


tu habites où?

----------


## sirev59

mistic tu prendrais le chat noir?
est ce que c'est co92 qui te le sortirait demain ?

----------


## kalie

> Envoyé par foenix
> 
> covoit de mon coté sinon je peux rien pour le tabby gris
> 
> 
> tu habites où?


elle a écrit plus haut : boulogne

----------


## SarahC

Il faudrait qu'elles se contactent par MP et au plus vite! 

Peut on répondre aux questions posées ci dessus?

----------


## foenix

malheureusement demain non ..  :Frown: 
j ai telephoné a un ami sur lille , il a son entretien d embauche demain matin ( comme par hasard et il n est pas dispo l aprem. 

mais ya plus cours en faisant st omer-boulogne , plutot que dunkerque

----------


## SarahC

> malheureusement demain non .. 
> j ai telephoné a un ami sur lille , il a son entretien d embauche demain matin ( comme par hasard et il n est pas dispo l aprem. 
> 
> mais ya plus cours en faisant st omer-boulogne , plutot que dunkerque


Et samedi?

----------


## foenix

non la seul qui fait ce trajet c est ma mere pour son boulot et le vendredi elle bosse chez elle.  , ce we il ne sont pas   :Frown:  

( j ai pas enormement de connaissance avec permis :/ )

----------


## mistic88

quelqun en attendent ne pourrait il pas prendre le chat en acceuil une journée? malheureusement je n'ai pas le permis. Il aurait été mieux que je puisse entre en contacte directement avec la personne s'occupent de ses chats. j'envoie un mp mais je prie pour qu'il soit vue à temps!

----------


## foenix

> quelqun en attendent ne pourrait il pas prendre le chat en acceuil une journée? malheureusement je n'ai pas le permis. Il aurait été mieux que je puisse entre en contacte directement avec la personne s'occupent de ses chats. j'envoie un mp mais je prie pour qu'il soit vue à temps!


pour la tabby gris ? oui mais qui ?

----------


## Zuzana

est-ce que pep'si pourrait pas aider? http://rescue.forumactif.com/propositio ... 282916.htm C'est pas direction paris, mais comme elle est dans le nord   :hein2:

----------

> Dans l'urgence du poste je veux bien en prendre un. La petite femme noir avec la queue cassée elle est dispo? je suis dans le 77 est ce possible?


la puce commence juste son sevrage, je vais la faire examiner et la vermifuger demain mais elle semble en bonne santé !

----------

Je n'ai toujours pas de confirmation de co92 ... Je stress un peu ! C'est demain matin qu'il doit partir !
Jai pas de numéro de tel rien  :Frown: (

----------


## SarahC

> *Donc TOUS LES CHATONS ONT UNE PLACE ET UN CO VOIT; SUR????*
> 
> *ET LA, QUI PREND LES DEUX?? ET ILS SONT AUSSI LEUR CO VOIT, COMME TOUS LES ADULTES?
> *
> *6) CHAT ROUX MALE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dominobis

Finalement, y a t-il une solution pour tous ces chats ? Et n'y en a t-il plus d'autres qui n'apparaîtraient  pas sur les photos mais seraient eux aussi menacés d'euthanasie ?

----------


## SarahC

> Envoyé par SarahC
> 
> *Donc TOUS LES CHATONS ONT UNE PLACE ET UN CO VOIT; SUR????*
> 
> *ET LA, QUI PREND LES DEUX?? ET ILS SONT AUSSI LEUR CO VOIT, COMME TOUS LES ADULTES?
> *
> *6) CHAT ROUX MALE*
> 
> 
> ...


J'en reste là et j'aimerais qu'on puisse nous rassurer ou nous paniquer afin que l'on sache enfin quoi faire.

----------


## SarahC

On peut espérer avoir des nouvelles de ceux qui les sauvent afin de savoir ceux qui meurent demain?
Sirev, tu es encore connectée?

----------


## sirev59

est ce que mistic prend le chat noir ?
je n'ai pas vu sa réponse 

je viens de bloquer les eutha pour les chats  

la responsable est ok et prévenue de la venue de co92 demain matin

j'ai eu co92 au téléphone pour faire un premier point 
je dois la recontacter

pour le chat roux , flo je n'ai pas de nouvelle d'elise 

pour l'instant il reste le tabby noir

foenix si j'ai bien compris ta maman travaille sur lille ?
peux tu par mp me donner plus d'info afin que je vois pour ton covoit

----------


## mistic88

OUI JE LE PREND

----------


## mistic88

je vous ai envoyez un message sirev par texto puis je vous apeller???

----------

Le tabby noir aux yeux revolver (voire extraterrestre  ), si aucun point de chute, je peux le prendre 1 semaine, histoire de se retouner.
Si pas mieux.  06 69 50 98 64.
Bon courage aux covitureuses.

----------

Et voici la belle Emelyne déjà super à l'aise ! : 



Ses pbs neuro sont très légers par rapport à une autre minette que j'ai eu avant !

----------


## sirev59

merci titoune 
qu'a dit le véto en ce qui la concerne?

----------


## -popo-*

Le roux et blanc sera sortit ?

----------


## CARAMELES

BONSOIR
J HABITE CALAIS SI JE PEUX VOUS AIDER ?

----------


## SarahC

> BONSOIR
> J HABITE CALAIS SI JE PEUX VOUS AIDER ?


Co voit ou famille d'accueil, ce serait bien, mettez vous en relation av Sirev de suite!

----------


## sirev59

c'est adeline qui a sorti le roux et blanc

merci pour ton aide et que proposes tu comme aide carameles?

----------

Elle sera vu demain sirev (mais vto prévenu de son état), on est rentré à 19h00 et une personne est venue chercher sa petite minette qui est sortie grâce à Caroline !  
Il y a eu de suite craquage !!   

Pour Emelyne, c'est une minette très gentille mais qui a connu la faim !  
Peux tu m'en dire plus sur son passé en mp (afin de ne pas polluer ce post) sur la puce stp ?

----------


## mu bulle

Alors quels sont les chats sans solution?

----------


## CARAMELES

JE PEUX GARDER UN CHAT QUELQUES JOURS SI PAS ENCORE DE CO VOITURAGE PREVU POUR UN CHAT

----------

Il serait bien de faire un récap final !
Comme ça Co92 qui gentillement va sortir les chats a une liste si on peut dire ça !

Je peux vous mettre ce que j'ai retenu, je vais essayer....

----------

**** CHATS  :*
*6/ CHAT ROULE MALE* : ??? (elodie je crois?)
*8/ CHAT TABBY BRUN ET NOIR*
*9/ CHAT TABBY GRIS* (ok si co voit ?)
*13/ CHAT NOIR*


*** Ceux qui sont sortis :*

*1/ MAMAN TRICO CLAIRE ET BEBE*
*3/ MINETTE A POILS LONGS : pour Shany*
*5/ MINETTE TIGREE ET SES BEBES*
*7/ MINETTE TYPE SIAMOISE SANS DOUTE GESTANTE : pour JAVA08*
*12/ CHAT ROUX ET BLANC*



*** CEUX QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION :*

*4/ MINETTE ECAILLE DE TORTUE : SHANY*
*2/ MAMAN TIGRE ET SES BEBE : Corinne de DOUAI*
*10/ CHATTE TRICOLORE : JAVA08*
*11/ CHATTE BLANCHE QUEUE TIGREE : JAVA08*
*25/ CHATON TROUBLE NEURO : TITOUNE59*

*CHATONS:*

*14/ CHATON TIGRE FLOKELO*
*15/ CHATON CHARTREUX : MARGOTEEE*
*16/ CHATON TIGRE UN PEU PLUS GRAND : FLOKELO*
*17/ CHATON MASQUE NOIR : NINY*
*18/ CHATON A TRAITS NOIRS SUR LA TETE : NINY*
*19/ CHATON BLANC QUEUE NOIRE : MARGOTEEE*
*20/ CHATON CREME A OREILLES BRUNES : NINY*
*21/ CHATON NOIR 2 : FLOKELO*
*22/ CHATON NOIR : FLOKELO*
*
23/ CHATON TIGRE BLANC : MARGOTEEE*
[b]24/ CHATON ROUX : MARGOTEEE
*25/ CHATON TROUBLE NEURO : TITOUNE59*

----------


## mu bulle

Pour les 6 8 9 13 je crois qu'il ya des solutions. non?

----------


## sirev59

il ne reste plus que le tabby noir  

mistic que je viens d'avoir au téléphone prend le mâle noir 

merci à toute cette chaine de solidarité  

j'avoue que je suis sortie hier de la fourrière les larmes aux yeux 
je n'y croyais pas

----------


## Java08

Sirev je pense que Popo parle de ce chat-là: a-t-il une solution????

----------


## mu bulle

le tabby noir c'est le numéro 8, non?
et le 6, 9 et 13 c'est bon?
Et le roux la c'est le 6, non?

----------


## mistic88

> le tabby noir c'est le numéro 8, non?
> et le 6, 9 et 13 c'est bon?
> Et le roux la c'est le 6, non?


Le 13 chat noir c'est ok pour moi il me reste plus qu'a avoir une réponse pour le covoiturage!
(chat noir le 13 il me reste plus qu'à jouer au loto)

----------


## thalie2

avez vous une solution pour tous les chats ?  Faut-il en prendre un ?

----------


## mu bulle

::

----------


## mu bulle

qqun qui est au courant?
Reste il un chat sans solution?

----------


## thalie2

j'ai compris le 8.  Si pas de solution, je veux bien le prendre.

----------


## mu bulle

franchement la photo le sert pas!

----------


## thalie2

c'est pas grave pour moi.  Je récupère tous les éclopés et moins ils sont beaux, plus j'ai envie de les sauver parce qu'ils n'auront pas de chance.

----------


## mu bulle

Je suis 100% d'accord. On voit bien que les chatons, puis les chartreux ou siamois, puis les poilus gnagnagna partent plus vite...
Mais je serais étonnée qu'il en reste un seul sans solution. c'est pourquoi je viens aux nouvelles.

----------


## mu bulle

BRAVO A TOUS ET TOUTES QUI SE MOBILISENT ET QUI METTENT EN ACCORD LEURS ACTES ET LEURS PAROLES !
DANS LA VIE TROP RARES SONT CEUX QUI LE FONT...
VOUS AVEZ TOUTE MON ESTIME.

----------


## sirev59

le chat roux ne pourrait il pas partir avec le covoit de c092 sous asso de babe ?
le tabby brun a lui aussi une solution 

je pense que foenix me répondra pour son covoit 

ils sont tous sauvés 

merci mille fois merci

----------


## SarahC

Le tabby gris et le tabby noir?? Ils vont chez qui??

----------


## mistic88

mon minou à déjà un nom "Treize"  j'ai hate d'avoir une réponse pour le covoiturage. 
PITIE PENSEZ A CEUX QUI RESTENT... les pauvres le petit brun tabby me fait de la peine...

----------


## mistic88

FORMIDABLE!!!!!!!!

----------


## sirev59

le tabby gris chez foenix je vais l'aider à trouver un covoit 
le tabby brun chez une amie d'adeline dans le 80 

j'espère que treize t'apportera la chance

----------


## crunchy94

S'il en reste un en rade (en attente de covoiturage ou rajouté in extremis), je peux le prendre
provisoirement, en attendant que sa FA le récupère.

----------


## crunchy94

Je suis sur Ivry sur Seine.
06.63.81.25.39

N'hésitez pas, je suis réactive.

----------


## co92

> Je suis sur Ivry sur Seine.
> 
> N'hésitez pas, je suis réactive.


C'est noté très précieusement. Aukazou, est ce que tu peux te déplacer (transport ou voiture) ?

Co

----------


## enquiqui

je ne sais pas , suis pas sure mais les deux que niny voulais prendre, les deux croisés siam, à mon avis c'est moi qui l'ai ai...

mais j'ai une question surtout sur toute une portée de tigré marron chaton ... sont ils tous réservés? ils étaient vraiment trop chou et trop sympa...
pas vu de troisième croisé siam et on ne m'a pas parlé de mort dans la portée...

----------


## Niny

Il étaient 5 dans la cage.

----------


## shany

Alors, je suis désolée et je reviens assez tard, mais j'ai pris le temps de lire toutes les pages.

Si j'ai bien compris, ce matin une assoc est passée, a raflé certains des chats de la liste c'est ça? Que deviennent ses chats que l'assoc a prise, est ce qu'elle les garde jusqu'à adoption ou était ce juste le temps que le covoit s'organise, car cela n'a pas été précisé.

Je demande cela car pour l'un des chat pris ce matin, je m'étais proposé pour elle c'était la numéro 3, et je préfère savoir à quoi m'attendre si j'en accueille une ou 2 demain, voilà.

Sur ce, merci à tous pour cette mobilisation

----------


## crunchy94

> Envoyé par crunchy94
> 
> Je suis sur Ivry sur Seine.
> 
> N'hésitez pas, je suis réactive.
> 
> 
> C'est noté très précieusement. Aukazou, est ce que tu peux te déplacer (transport ou voiture) ?
> 
> Co


Oui je peux me déplacer en transports en commun même loin.
J'ai ton numéro aussi.

----------


## enquiqui

niny, si je ne me trompe pas celui derrière la balle était noir et blanc ( majorité de blanc) et il me semble qu'il était là tout à l'heure. ce n'était pas un croisé siam en tout cas...

je met une photo des croisés siam...

j'ai bien nettoyé les yeux mais direction véto demain pour antibio ( début de coryza)

je ne savais pas qu'un post avait été ouvert pour eux ni que des fa s'étaient proposées...

là c'est surtout la porté de tigré marron en photo une des pages précédente qui m'inquiète.

par contre , pour une fois, je trouve ça chouette, les chatons malades avaient été bien séparés... même si pour eux on ne peux rien faire....

----------


## co92

Les dernières infos :

je démarre demain matin très tôt en visant d'arriver à la fourrière pour 9h30-10h. Je récupère tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un chat ... tant que ca rentre dans une boite de transport, en évitant de ramener les nains de jardin et autres babioles !
Par rapport à la liste de Flokelo, il faut rajouter 2 minettes pour Missabysse, sous couvert de l'asso de Java08.

Ensuite je dépose directement les 2 minettes chez Shany. Puis je laisse en dépot au calme les minettes pour Missabysse et les chatons pour Niny. Nous sommes en train de fixer des points de RV vers 21h30 pour Niny (du coté de l'A86) et aux environs de 20h30 pour Missabysse (du coté de l'A6).
Il reste à boucler la remise des chats pour 
- Flokelo (je dois recevoir les coordonnées de la personne qui les récupère demain et voir comment on s'organise)
- Margoteee : je dépose directement ou elle vient les chercher plus tard ou quelqu'un fait le lien entre Antony et Puteaux ?
- Mystic88 : il faut emmener un chat à Melun. Si j'avais une proposition, ca m'arrangerait. Je ne peux pas y aller en arrivant, je vais être dans les embouteillages des départs en we. Et à 21h, j'aimerai ne pas aller aussi loin ...  
- le chat qui va aller dans le 74 : qui le récupère en attendant ? si crunchy94, je pose en arrivant ou j'amène plus tard ou on se retrouve quelque part ?

Pour toutes les personnes qui vont réceptionner des chats en cours de route, n'oubliez pas de vous munir de boites de transport. J'essaie de récupérer les boites au fur et à mesure pour les redonner à Shany qui m'en a prêté une dizaine. La recherche des boites de transport est une vraie galère et la récupération aux 4 coins de la RP une purge dont nous nous passons volontiers ... Pour vous ce n'est que 1 ou 2 boites mais de 2 boites en 2 boites, on arrive très vite à n'avoir plus rien, même pour nos propres animaux !

Bon sur ce, je vais mettre les boites dans la voiture, préparer un "survival kit" pour les chats et moi même (de l'eau, du sopalin, des alèses pour les boites de transport, des draps pour couvrir tout ce petit monde et de la musique pour le voyage (des fois que les chats veuillent faire karaoké ... sinon c'est moi qui chante et ca calme vite tout le monde    ). Plus des étiquettes à coller sur les boites pour se rappeler de qui est qui!
Sans oublier l'appareil photo que j'oublie tout le temps ...

RV demain après midi pour les news et les premières photos. 
D'avance un énorme merci à Sirev59 pour avoir entrouvert la porte de cette fourrière et permis de donner un avenir à tous ces chats (et j'espère aux chiens aussi, ne pas les oublier, il y en a aussi en sursis ...). 
Et merci à Flokelo pour avoir donné un sacré coup de main pour le recensement des pistes. 

Surtout ne pas se réjouir, dans une semaine, l'urgence sera la même ... avec d'autres numéros, peut être une autre fourrière. Trouverons nous des places pour tous encore une fois ?

Co

----------


## shany

File au lit miss sinon tu ne pourras pas te réveiller demain 
Je t'attendrais à la maison avec du café et des gâteaux afin de te caler un bout quand même!!

----------


## putzi

j'ai lancé une demande pour le covoiturage jusqu'à boulogne car la personne qui est de boulogne ne m'a pas répondu (bon pas forcément devant son ordi). En espérant que d'ici demain j'ai une réponse. Bonne nuit et bravo à toutes

----------


## co92

J'ai posté une demande de covoit pour amener le chat de Mystic88 à destination (Melun). Comme je serai sur la route, je compte sur vous pour gérer le post et trouver une solution pour que "treize" (c'est son petit nom) puisse rejoindre sa nouvelle maman le plus vite possible.

http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...74.htm#6276878

Co

----------

> J'ai posté une demande de covoit pour amener le chat de Mystic88 à destination (Melun). Comme je serai sur la route, je compte sur vous pour gérer le post et trouver une solution pour que "treize" (c'est son petit nom) puisse rejoindre sa nouvelle maman le plus vite possible.
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...74.htm#6276878
> 
> Co


ça doit faire 100 fois que je propose mon aide en passant tel un fantome... 
Dommage, je ne suis pas loin de melun.   ET samedi, nous allons à Provins.

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

c est combien de km jusqu a Boulogne ?

----------


## co92

> Envoyé par co92
> 
> J'ai posté une demande de covoit pour amener le chat de Mystic88 à destination (Melun). Comme je serai sur la route, je compte sur vous pour gérer le post et trouver une solution pour que "treize" (c'est son petit nom) puisse rejoindre sa nouvelle maman le plus vite possible.
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...74.htm#6276878
> 
> Co
> 
> 
> ...


Il serait possible de prendre un chat en boite de transport du coté du sud du 92 et l'amener à Melun ? Et idéalement ramener la boite de transport dans les prochains jours ?
Si oui, est il possible de définir un lieu de RV pendant que je suis sur la route (mon portable déconnant, je n'ai pas de cx Internet en voiture) ? Shany, je te charge d'assurer l'intendance en mon absence ...  

Co

----------


## co92

J'oubliais une consigne importante : merci de ne pas appeler chez moi sur mon fixe, ma fille révise son bac !

----------

Je fais un récapitulatif des chatons qui sont sur le post et j'ai sorti en urgence : 

le 15 et le 18 : Co92
le 17 pour Niny

Il faudrait s'organiser pour le covoit !

----------

Il faudrait prévenir Co92 ça change la donne puisque 4 chatons sont chez titoune et il faut les chercher c'est ça ?

A priori, le 17-18 c'est pour niny
et le 15 pour moi enfin LES puisqu'en faite il y en a deux.
Comme prévu j'en prends 3 donc c'est deux avec le rouquin. 
Je suis finalement limitée en nombre car j'ai accueilli d'autres chatons.. et fait une demande d'adoption.


En revanche, je peux prendre malgré si ya des soucis, le seul HIC c'est qu'il restera à la clinique donc pas top top  :Frown:  mais faisable

----------

un numéro de tel pour co92 ?

----------


## VIVIE67

Petite question : il y aurait deux chatons chartreux (n°15) car je me proposais d'un adopter un et margoteee disait qu'elle en prendrait un, donc je suis toujours là.

----------


## foenix

dsl probleme de connexion hier . 

alors j ai une personne qui c est proposer en covoit , je l ai appelé ce matin mais je n arrive pas a la joindre. 
je lui ai laissé un message , c est loin d etre gagné pour le covoit :S

----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Que faut il encore comme covoiturage ?

----------


## foenix

juste boulogne.

----------


## foenix

jusque ( pardon ) Boulogne sur mer.

----------


## foenix

Apparement pour le covoit c est bon , elle a juste besoin des infos elle appel sirev  :Big Grin:

----------

Yessss !!
Ce sera une bonne journée !
Merci à tout le monde ! Beau travail !

----------


## SarahC

> Si j'ai bien compris, ce matin une assoc est passée, a raflé certains des chats de la liste c'est ça?


Euh, "raflé", c'est pas exactement le terme, ou alors tout le monde a raflé ici...

----------


## SarahC

Comme je n'ai jamais eu de réponse claire, est ce que peut caresser l'espoir d'en avoir une ce matin?
Sont ils tous sauvés, ya-t-il des morts, ya-t-il des désistements, et concrètement, est ce qu'on peut s'attendre à les déplacer dans les sortis d'affaire, tous?
Et si co voit encore en cours, ou en attente, que manque-t-il?

----------


## foenix

la fille qui c est proposer pour le covoit pour le tabby gris a appeler sirev ce matin sans succes... je ne sais pas ou ca en est !

----------


## SarahC

> la fille qui c est proposer pour le covoit pour le tabby gris a appeler sirev ce matin sans succes... je ne sais pas ou ca en est !


Qu'elle la persécute!   Elle a laissé un message, un SMS?

----------


## foenix

un message sur son portable , elle n a pas de nouvelle

----------


## SarahC

Sirev doit être au travail. 
Par contre, je ne sais pas comment les réservations ont été faites, mais elles semblent avoir furieusement merdé...
J'attends la suite, mais là, je crains un peu pour les chats.

----------


## chreaur

Oh non!

Merci de nous tenir informés dès que possible...

----------


## PAMINA2003

Bonjour,
Désolée pour l'organisation, j'espère que les chats n'en patiront pas, si besoin d'aide pour en sauver un à la dernière minute, je me suis déjà proposé en fa pour un chat, j'habite Drancy en Seine Saint Denis mais il faut un co-voiturage et un chapeautage d'une assoc, bien à vous et bon courage pour eux, pourvu qu'ils soient tous sauvés c'est le plus important! Valérie

----------


## foenix

mince :/

----------


## mistic88

Chère Annabelle je t'ai écris un MP si tu avais la gentillesse de m'aider je te rembourse l'essence!!!! car malheureusement je suis complètement bloquée et dans l'incapacité de me déplacer! J'ai une boite de transport pour Treize!!!!
Merci 1000000 fois d'avance si tu avais cette gentillesse de m'aider!





> Envoyé par co92
> 
> J'ai posté une demande de covoit pour amener le chat de Mystic88 à destination (Melun). Comme je serai sur la route, je compte sur vous pour gérer le post et trouver une solution pour que "treize" (c'est son petit nom) puisse rejoindre sa nouvelle maman le plus vite possible.
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...74.htm#6276878
> 
> Co
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## missabysse

> Sirev doit être au travail. 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas comment les réservations ont été faites, mais elles semblent avoir furieusement merdé...
> J'attends la suite, mais là, je crains un peu pour les chats.


oh non tient nous au courant

----------


## mistic88

Par contre je ne sais pas si le refuge à controlé ou non la santé des titis mais dans un premier temps comme j'ai un autre chat je vais devoir l'isoler et j'ai déjà pris le RDV en urgence chez le véto pour connaitre la santé de mon petit Treize.
Je veux pas dire un bétise mais si le chat est atteind du FIV il faudra faire attention mon autre chat est vacciné de A à Z mais... pensez y! dans tous les cas je vais en prendre grands soins.

----------

furieusement merdé c'est à dire ???? tu me fais peur =

j'ai envoyé un sms à co92 j'attends....

----------


## Niny

Moi j'ai appelé Co 92, mais elle ne pouvait pas me parler, elle m'a dit qu'elle me rappellerait dès que possible.

----------


## SarahC

> je viens de bloquer les eutha pour les chats  
> 
> la responsable est ok et prévenue de la venue de co92 demain matin


*Ce message date d'hier soir, à 22h30 au moins. Réservés par quel biais?*

----------


## Capucine94

S'il y a un problème, je peux toujours aider.
Je continue à lire le post. Tam, Serev59 et Flokelo ont mon téléphone.

----------


## shany

Bon ben il n'y a pas eu de miracle malheureusement, seuls certains chats qui n'étaient sortant au final que le 17juin ont eu la vie sauve, parmi eux il y a la numéro 4, la jolie écaille...
Le véto du refuge est passé ce matin à 8h pour la piqure final... il n'était pas au courant que les chats étaient réservés et avaient la vie sauvent.

Co92 n'a pu récupérer que quelques chatons, elle me donne le détail un peu plus tard pour savoir qui a pu être sauvé. 
Par contre dans le nord il y a une autre fourrière où la vie des chats tient aussi à un fil, surtout celle des chatons qui arrivent dans la journée, Co92 va y aller en espérant pouvoir en sauver un maximum, donc s'il vous plait restez mobilisés car on va avoir besoin de vous pour réceptionner tout le monde.


[justify:36i305j2]*PAR CONTRE TRÈS IMPORTANT*, surtout ne cherchez pas le numéro de téléphone des fourrières du nord pour les incendier au téléphone !!!!

*Pourquoi?!* car le résultat va être que tous les chats qui devaient sortir prochainement seront tout simplement euthanasiés pour l&#39;exemple. 
Les personnes qui y travaillent n&#39;apprécient pas les insultes et les répressions se font sur les animaux *alors réfléchissez avant d&#39;agir* pour le bien des animaux MERCI[/justify:36i305j2]

----------


## Mao

pour toutes ses vies sacrifiées par la monstruosité humaine.

Qu'ils puissent gambader heureux dans les chemins de la Lumière là où l'Amour des êtres vivants est vrai et entier.

----------


## missabysse

Qu'elle horreur, ils avaient tous une solutions

----------


## mu bulle

Que s'est il passé?

----------


## Calymone



----------


## Niny



----------


## mistic88

HO NON................................. je prie pour mon petit père je vais tenter d'appeler Co92 j'en suis malade, mais malade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

leurs regards me hanteront a jamais !!!! pauvres innocents  victimes de la bétise humaine !!!!! reposez en paix mes petits loulous

----------


## mistic88

> leurs regards me hanteront a jamais !!!! pauvres innocents victimes de la bétise humaine !!!!! reposez en paix mes petits loulous


Nan! dîtes moi que c'est pas vrai!!!! Treize est il mort??? ho non pas ça!!!! je pleure toutes les larmes de mon corps!

----------


## SarahC

Concrètement, ce n'est quasiment plus la peine d'espérer... 
Les rares survivants ne sont pas des survivants, mais des chats qui étaient encore sous délai, c'est ça qui les a sauvé.

Donc effectivement, AUCUN APPEL INCENDIAIRE, je connais les lieux... Si un seul appel est émis, les survivants en question seront MORTS, grâce à vos appels, et je ne plaisante pas... 

ET DE GRACE, pour ceux qui ont diffusé hors Rescue, pas la peine de lancer un "groupe à la con" Facebook ou je ne sais quoi. Facebook est le PIRE chaos en termes d'impact négatif suite à ces SOS qui finissent mal. En gros, lancer la nouvelle sur Facebook, c'est condamner les survivants, mais TOUS LES SUIVANTS à mourir, sans que Sirev ou qui que ce soit ne puisse plus avoir accès à l'endroit. 

Donc pensons aux morts, nous auront sans doute des explications plus tard... Mais pensons à ceux qui restent à sauver... Non que ce ne soit pas triste, mais que cette tristesse ne se transforme pas en dépit ou en haine, mais en énergie positive pour sauver ceux que Co92 va tenter de sauver ailleurs ce matin. Nous en avons parlé à plusieurs ce matin, et il nous a semblé sage de "transformer" ce déplacement cauchemardesque en quelque chose de moins moche, de moins tragique "tout court", mais en lueur positive....

Si toutes les personnes mobilisées peuvent le rester pour ces autres rescapés, ce serait bien!

----------


## shany

Pour le moment nous ne savons pas vraiment ce qu'il s'est passé car peu de réponses et beaucoup de questions, certaines réponses nous les attendons avec impatience car seule une personne peut y répondre!

Co92 est partie sur l'autre fourrière actuellement en espérant que nous pourrons en sauver.

Mistic88 malheureusement les seuls rescapés sont des chatons que CO92 a récupéré à cette fourrière sont des chatons, par contre il fait peut être parti de ceux qui était sortant le 17juin donc qui pour le moment "ont la vie sauve" si je puis dire... j'en saurais plus sous peu, je te dis dès que je le sais.

Mais de grâce n'appelez pas les fourrières

----------


## Capucine94

Je ne comprends pas.

----------


## Java08

Oui moi je la connais ce lieu, je peux vous dire qu'ils n'hésiteront pas.... Mais on aimerait comprendre quand même. J'ai envie de vomir...

----------


## VIVIE67

Mais, il était écrit que certain étaient quand même sorti

----------


## SarahC

> Oui moi je la connais ce lieu, je peux vous dire qu'ils n'hésiteront pas.... Mais on aimerait comprendre quand même. J'ai envie de vomir...


*Quand je pense qu'on se faisait encore des SMS ce matin, ça me ferait dégueuler!!!!*

Mais je persiste, et je me* REPETE, AUCUN DEBORDEMENT NE SERA TOLERE*, *DONC INUTILE DE DIFFUSER L'INFO EN MASSE du type "scandale, réservés, et ils sont morts..", comme bannière*,* parce que, et NOUS NE PLAISANTONS PAS* (allez voir la bannière de Tam, ils viennent de là et sont morts grâce à des cons qui ne pouvaient pas retenir leur bile)!

*IL NE DOIT Y AVOIR AUCUN DEBORDEMENT*, *NI parmi ceux qui ont réservé des chats, NI de la part de gens qui soutenaient le SOS*. 

*A part FOUTRE EN L'AIR LE FIL QUI RELIE CES ANIMAUX AVEC LA VIE, vous ne ferez rien de plus si vous cédez au "soulagement de vos pulsions"....*

----------


## missabysse

SarahC es ce que tu en sais plus sur les chats de l'autre fourrière.

A les les filles il y a d'autre vie à sauver pensons aux autres ou les heures sont compter

----------

D'accord avec ce qui est marqué au dessus ! 

Il faut continuer à se mobiliser  pour eux !


Que les loulous endormis ce matin reposent en paix....

----------


## mistic88

on ne peu en vouloir et être en colère que contre les gens qui ont lâchement abbandoné ses petits anges... tout le monde ici avait tout entrepris pour les sauver, c'est la malchance qui à jouer... 
J'ai un chagrin immence... mais la chose à retenir c'est que des merveilleuses personnes ce sont mobilisés! je les remercie avec tout mon coeur pour cela. Nous aurons tous de la peine! je pense aussi à Siev qui doit être profondément triste en plus de les avoir vu... 
 je m'en veux de ne pas avoir vu ce message plus tôt. Ma haine va vers tous les gens qui ont abbandonés ces pauvres chats! les VOILA LES COUPABLES! Je suis très triste.

----------


## VIVIE67

Oui il y a d'autres vies à sauver, mais sur le coup çà fait tellement mal    car on était si prêt et tout s'écroule.

----------

Oh mon dieu !! j'ai pas de mots pour décrire .....

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

on avait trouvé des solutions pour tous .......

Moi je suis toujours là, vous pouvez compter sur moi, je viens de prendre de nouveaux équipements bac litiére, litiére, jouet , pele....

j'attends les nouvelles de co92

----------


## maulave.michel

Je m'interroge qui paie le véto ?

----------


## shany

c'est la fourrière qui paie le véto, mais ça leur coûte moins cher de faire eutha un animal que de l'identifier et de le garder car il faut le nourrir...

----------


## Java08

ce sont les communautés de communes qui entretiennent les fourrières.

OK pour deux chattes, peu importe lesquelles.

----------


## -popo-*

Il est écrit plus haut que certains chats on peu être sauvés, est ce qu'on sait lesquels ?

----------


## SarahC

> SarahC es ce que tu en sais plus sur les chats de l'autre fourrière.
>  A les les filles il y a d'autre vie à sauver pensons aux autres ou les heures sont compter


*Non, nous avons pensé à cela, et Co92 ramène tout ce qu'elle peut une fois sur place. Shany nous fera sans doute un point en cours de route.* 




> on ne peu en vouloir et être en colère que contre les gens qui ont lâchement abbandoné ses petits anges... tout le monde ici avait tout entrepris pour les sauver, c'est la malchance qui à jouer...


*Ben j'aimerais quand même qu'on m'explique comment les réservations ont merdé. Et bon, la fourrière est certes la conséquence, et non la cause, mais bon, il y en a qui tuent de façont plus jouissives que les autres. 
*



> Je m'interroge qui paie le véto ?


*C'est 60 et quelques cents d' par tête de pipe (habitant); grâce à nos maires, qui signent des contrats avec les fourrières pour que les "bonnes gens" (pas nous) puissent être débarrassés des chats de merde que sont les chats de fourrière... Donc la fourrière "paie" un véto, mais au départ, elle est subventionnée par les habitants eux même, par une taxe, un impôt... La classe... Quoi...*

----------


## mu bulle

Juste une question : la fourrière savait que des assoc venaient les récupérer, non?
DONC POURQUOI?
Y a t il eu une mauvaise communication? genre fourrière mal informée?
Sinon c'est assez incompréhensible...

----------


## SarahC

> Il est écrit plus haut que certains chats on peu être sauvés, est ce qu'on sait lesquels ?


*Il y en a deux, ceux qui sont "ailleurs", et "ceux qui sont encore sous délai" dans cet endroit sordide.*

----------


## SarahC

> Juste une question : la fourrière savait que des assoc venaient les récupérer, non?
> DONC POURQUOI?
> Y a t il eu une mauvaise communication? genre fourrière mal informée?
> Sinon c'est assez incompréhensible...


*Ben je ne sais pas, puisqu'ils disent n'avoir eu aucune réservation. On attend le détail.... 
Ben la coordination n'a pas été le point fort de ce SOS, ça, c'est clair, mais maintenant Sirev a bien pris note hier soir de toutes des réservations, et confirmait qu'elles avaient été faites.*

----------


## SarahC

*Je ne garderai la bannière de Tam que ce WE, mais c'est juste pour que tout le monde ait à l'esprit que ces chats là venaient aussi de cet endroit, et qu'il ne faut en aucun cas plomber les chances des "vivants", en tentant quoi que ce soit de stupide, à la pulsion...*

----------


## Neryz

Je suis horrifiée.

----------


## enquiqui

oui surtout ne vous attaquez pas à cette fourrière!!

ce serait condamner définitivement beaucoup d'animaux car nous sommes quelques uns à en sortir mais si ils y a des problèmes ils ne travailleront plus avec nous... n'oubliez pas que dans cette histoire il y a aussi beaucoup de chiens qui doivent la vie à ses sorties en assos...

----------

Arrêtons de polémiquer et concentrons nous sur ceux qui ont été sorti et ceux qui vont venir à l'avenir.
Je sais, c'est difficile à faire, mais laissons la colère et la rancoeur de coté pour sauver ceux qui vont venir ! 

Courage à tous et à toutes, ne baissons pas les bras surtout !!!!!  


Un grand Merci à ceux qui ce sont mobilisés pour ce SOS !!

----------


## missabysse

*CALMER VOUS IL Y A DES SURVIVANTS NE LES CONDAMNER PAS*

----------


## shany

Alors la fourrière n'était pas au courant que les chats étaient réservés selon Co92 car ils ont été sacrément étonnés de la voir arriver

Bon voici la liste des chats survivants si je puis dire c'est à dire ceux qui seront sortant le 17juin et qui ont déjà été réservés, bloqués tout ce qu'on veut:
- la chatte blanche avec la queue tigré qui était pour java08
- l'écaille de tortue que j'avais réservée et qui bonne surprise est gestante et risque de nous pondre les petits d'ici là
- le roux et blanc poil long qui est craintif
- 2 chats noirs dont un peureux donc on peut penser que le chat que tu avais réservé Mistic 88 est toujours en vie, le tout est de savoir qui est qui

Pour ce qui est des sortants du jour, la fourrière a donné à Co92 6/7chatons dont mais ils n'étaient pas tous sur la liste: 
- 1 qui était sur la liste elle m'a dit celle avec une tête d'ahurie sur la photo, qui auraient soit disant le typhus, mais Co92 au vu des symptômes pensent plutôt à la malnutrition car la puce ne vomit pas n'a pas de diarrhée elle est juste hyper maigre, elle file chez le véto dès son retour en RP et sinon elle est vive. Ses frères et soeur eux n'ont pas survécu.
- 1 chaton roux
- 2 chatons noirs a priori ce sont ceux qu'avait réservé Flokelo
- pour les autres je n'ai pas le détail

Sinon là elle va chez Minouchka chercher les 4 chatons qui sont sortis hier et qui étaient réservés par les filles du forum, je ne connais pas le détail mais vous vous reconnaitrez j'en suis sûre.

----------


## mistic88

je comprend plus rien!

----------


## shany

Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas Miss?

----------


## mistic88

mon titi est en vie alors? il n'est juste pas sorti aujourdhui? j'en tremble encore!

----------


## missabysse

pour certains le délai de fourrière n'ai pas passé, donc elle n'a pas pu les sortir, mais par contre il pourrons la semaine prochaine *SI LES PERSONNES NE TELEPHONE PAS ET NE DIFFUSE PAS* *CAR IL RISQUE DE METTRE LEUR VIE EN DANGER* 

Co92 nous feras un compte rendu à son retour

----------


## SarahC

Sirev s'est connectée vers 12h ce jour, elle repassera sans doute nous faire le détail des chats.

----------


## sirev59

faux faux faux et refaux

la fourrière était au courant 
une amie a contacté directement la responsable de la fourrière hier soir vers 21h45 afin de lui demander de bloquer les euthas chats et chiens 
j'ai confirmé par mail avec la liste de qui prenait qui et prévenue de l'arrivée de co92

cette même personne s'est rendue ce matin à la fourrière, elle est arrivée à 7h55 le véto avait déjà fait son oeuvre 

je suis dégoutée et effondrée 

il y aurait les chats craintifs qui seraient partis
je n'en sais pas plus 

je vois cela avec la fourrière cet après midi afin de savoir ce qui s'est rééllement passé 

reposez en paix

----------


## SarahC

De toute façon cet endroit est connu pour être immonde, et pour faire des autres fourrières un parc Disneyland...   Des nazis, version "animaux"...

----------


## shany

Oui il serait en vie, mais il y a 2 noirs rescapés et Co92 n'a pas su dire qui était qui. Il sera sortant le 17juin et il a été réservé par Co92 elle a vu ça directement avec la responsable de la fourrière et tous ceux sortant le 17juin sont aussi réservés.
Elle a pris des photos des chats restants à la fourrière elle les mettra ce soir en rentrant.

Voilà elle refera un point une fois à l'autre fourrière pour voir ce qu'elle a pu sauver comme chat.

----------


## celtik54

Tant de personnes mobilisées et ce sont des s... qui prennent la décision de tuer des innocents . 

La prochaine fois , il faudrait faire autrement : sortir tous ceux qui peuvent être sortis , les mettre en FA TRES PROVISOIRE et trouver une solution ici après . EST- ce possible sachant qu'il y avait des accueils ? 

IL Y VA DE LA VIE DES ANIMAUX .

----------



----------


## Marjo aime les animaux

Je suis degoutee....

----------


## Java08

*margoteee a écrit:*


> *** Ceux qui sont sortis :*
> 
> 
> *7/ MINETTE TYPE SIAMOISE 
> SANS DOUTE GESTANTE : pour JAVA08*
> 
> 
> 
> Il a été dit qu'Adeline était venue la chercher hier matin, qu'en est-il?

----------


## MissArwen

La prochaine fois (même si on espère tous qu'elle arrivera tardivement!), je veux bien être la famille d'accueil très provisoire, j'ai un immense hangar, mais pas de cages de transport... Je suis dégoutée de ce que je viens de lire...    ::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui j'en ai déja un peu discuté !!! dés qu'il y a des entrées aller sortir le maximum de minous et les prendre dans des asso de la région ou des fa   puis ensuite les ventiler dans d'autres asso c la seule solution pour éviter un tel  desastre !!! je suis effondrée

----------


## Florence4283

Quelle horreur !! Toutes ces pauvres petites bêtes. Comment est-ce possible ? Ils euthanasient par plaisir. Je connais également cette fourrière, et elle n'a pas bonne réputation, j'ai d'ailleurs pu le vérifier récemment (petit problème avec eux, je prenais des nouvelles d'un chien, ils me disaient que tout allait bien, alors qu'en fait, je l'ai su plus tard, il se laissait mourir). Ils n'ont aucun coeur.

----------


## mistic88

> oui j'en ai déja un peu discuté !!! dés qu'il y a des entrées aller sortir le maximum de minous et les prendre dans des asso de la région ou des fa puis ensuite les ventiler dans d'autres asso c la seule solution pour éviter un tel desastre !!! je suis effondrée


le mien est craintif... je crosie les doigts attend avec impatience des nouvelles de Co92 ce soir...

----------


## Pep'si

Oh mon dieu ..
Le roux et blanc au poils longs qui m'avait touché et donc survivant, qui donc souhaitait le reserver ?

----------


## missabysse

> Oh mon dieu ..
> Le roux et blanc au poils longs qui m'avait touché et donc survivant, qui donc souhaitait le reserver ?


Il faut attendre le retour de Co92 elle a pris en photos les chats qui sont la bas.

----------


## Pep'si

> Alors la fourrière n'était pas au courant que les chats étaient réservés selon Co92 car ils ont été sacrément étonnés de la voir arriver
> 
> Bon voici la liste des chats survivants si je puis dire c'est à dire ceux qui seront sortant le 17juin et qui ont déjà été réservés, bloqués tout ce qu'on veut:
> - la chatte blanche avec la queue tigré qui était pour java08
> - l'écaille de tortue que j'avais réservée et qui bonne surprise est gestante et risque de nous pondre les petits d'ici là
> -_ le roux et blanc poil long qui est craintif_
> - 2 chats noirs dont un peureux donc on peut penser que le chat que tu avais réservé Mistic 88 est toujours en vie, le tout est de savoir qui est qui
> 
> 
> Sinon là elle va chez Minouchka chercher les 4 chatons qui sont sortis hier et qui étaient réservés par les filles du forum, je ne connais pas le détail mais vous vous reconnaitrez j'en suis sûre.


Voila je voulais juste savoir si la personne été sure de le reserver.
Vu que d'après ce que j'ai compris, il est provisoirement sauvé. 
J'ai craqué sur sa bouille !

----------

Co92 est passé à la maison et à pris en charge les chatons que j'ai sorti hier (sauf la minette au pb neuro) et 2 chatons mâles tigrés de 3 mois en parfaite santé et de bon gabarit qui recherchent également des adoptants.

  beaucoup Co !!  



J'ai donc des places dispos pour les chatons la semaine prochaine !

----------


## shany

Vu l'état de certains chatons, Co92 ne va pas aller à l'autre fourrière, elle redescend directement RP chez un véto.

Par contre pour les chats de cette fourrière on va voir comment réserver les chats et les faire sortir en FA provisoire et ensuite on se relaye pour récup les chats en FA provisoire
On va faire de même pour la fourrière ou ça a capoté!

Bref on va faire tout ce qui est possible pour que ce qui est arrivé aujourd'hui ne se reproduise pas à l'avenir, au final on a eu le fin mot de l'histoire, le big vient de la fourrière...

----------


## Lorrain

Je reste disponible en tant que FA pour ceux qui ne trouveraient pas de solutions,
de préférence chatons (voir message dhier).
Mais je peux aussi prendre adulte pour dépanner,
ce sera simplement plus compliqué avec mon descendant de loup.

----------


## Lorrain

Quatre ne feraient aucun problème,
sont facilement adoptables en plus quand ils sont jeunes, 
si l'adoptant est sérieux et sous surveillance 
(je reste en contact avec les adoptants, comme pour les chats de ma famille dans le temps).

J'attends ma validation bien sûr, sait-on jamais !!!
Sans d'encre provisoirement sans savoir pourquoi, genre examen.

----------


## caline7115

mais c est quoi cette fourriere!!!! il faudrait denoncer leur pratique!!! HALLUCINANT!!!... 

il en reste combien alors ???...

----------


## missabysse

> mais c est quoi cette fourriere!!!! il faudrait denoncer leur pratique!!! HALLUCINANT!!!... 
> 
> il en reste combien alors ???...



*ON SE CALME ON PENSE A CE QUI Y SONT ENCORE* on le saura se soir avec les photos que Co92 va mettre

----------


## MissArwen

Moi je peux toujours en prendre deux! Je suis de valenciennes. Si ça peut aider, je peux demander à Colombe si elle veut bien les prendre sous "ta patte sur mon coeur". Voilou!

----------


## SarahC

> mais c est quoi cette fourriere!!!! il faudrait denoncer leur pratique!!! HALLUCINANT!!!... 
> 
> il en reste combien alors ???...


Ca ne sert à rien du tout, ils sont les rois, et à part aboutir au fait de les laisser crever, comme indiqué, on ne pourra aboutir à rien de plus à part leur mort, même si c'est révoltant.

----------


## -popo-*

Ils sont aussi "affectueux" avec les chiens la dedans ?    ::  

Une grosse pensée (bien triste) pour tout les loulous endormis    ::

----------


## mariecaro

une immense pensée pour ces pauvres chats et chatons qui ont perdus la vie.
notre monde est cruel et eux ne peuvent pas se defendre.
ceci dit sur de nombreux post de notre forum d'autres chats et chatons (errants,risquent leur vie et autres posts....)sont aussi en danger et peu de reponse pour certains post c'est triste...
merci à tous ce qui ont aidés et se sont proposés.
l'ete commence à peine.
 volez vers un monde meilleur mes petits anges....  et pensons à ceux qui restent...

----------


## caline7115

c est sur que si on dit ca ne sert a rien de denoncer, cela continuera encore et encore leur pratique radicale!....et , je suis tout a fait calme Missabysse , c est juste contre leur pratique barbare ...

----------


## shany

Voici la liste des chatons qu'à Co92 on a pas les sexes pour tous:
- 2 noires et blanches qui étaient avec les croisés siam se sont leurs soeurs, dont une est en diarrhée (voit le véto tout à l'heure)
- 4 chatons noirs
- 2 chatons tigrés
- 2 chatons gris chartreux
- 1 chaton tout noir avec des chaussette blanches
- 1 chaton noir avec quelques tâches blanches
- 1 chaton blanc avec des tâches grises claires sur la tête
- 1 chaton roux certainement poil mi-long
- 1 chaton blanc avec 2 tâches noir sur la tête
- 1 chaton blanc rayé gris
- la chatonne qui était en photo et qui est blanche et tigrée: adorable selon Co92 et qui va chez le véto
- 1 chatonne écaille de tortue


Donc pour le coup, je sais que Flokelo prenait des chatons noirs et des tigrés le quid est combien?
Niny confirmes tu la minette noir et blanche qui était la soeur des croisé siam?
L'écaille au final atterri chez moi

----------


## MissArwen

Oki

Et certains n'ont pas de FA, ou bien tout le monde à quelqu'un? Sinon juis tjs dispo moi!    ::

----------


## missabysse

> Voici la liste des chatons qu'à Co92 on a pas les sexes pour tous:
> - 2 chatons gris chartreux


il n'y avait pas 2 personne qui cherchaient à adopter des chaton chartreux sur le post

----------


## Lorrain

> *Sang* d'encre provisoirement sans savoir pourquoi, genre examen.


Inutile de s'acharner, s'ils savaient ce qu'on écrit à leur sujet,
ils seraient capables d'utiliser d'autres moyens pour se venger sur les pauvres bêtes.

C'est mieux d'être plus vigilant pour ceux qui restent que de tout gâcher 
en faisant une gaffe par rapport à ce qui c'est passé.

Une dernière pensée pour ces pauvres, aux prochains alors avec moins de marge d'erreur.

----------


## shany

alors pour les chatons gris je ne sais pas, Co92 m'a aussi dit que quelqu'un était intéressé par eux mais quid de qui...

Flokelo réserve 3 noirs et les 2 tigrés

----------


## VIVIE67

Si moi je souhaite en adopter un

----------


## Lorrain

Moi j'ai bien un faible pour les chartreux,
je suis testé cette après midi par une asso afin d'en prendre en FA au départ
puis devenir adoptant par la suite.

Gros problèmes pécuniaire ces derniers temps avec des imprévus vétérinaire
pour mes protégés, je suis dilapidé et dois me refaire une petite santé financière avant d'adopter.

Je reste disponible, surtout pour chatons qui sont plus faciles à habituer au chien.

Je resterai FA quand même, je ne suis pas venu uniquement pour profiter du site
en me fournissant d'animaux qui me plaisent, je tiens à consacrer du temps
pour aider à les secourir.

----------


## shany

*Resterait donc :*
*- 2 CHATONS NOIRS
- 1 CHATON NOIR AVEC QUELQUES TACHES BLANCHES
- 1 CHATON BLANC AVEC 2 TACHES NOIRES SUR LA TETE
- 1 CHATON BLANC RAYE GRIS
- 1 CHATONNE QUI ETAIT EN PHOTO BLANCHE ET TIGREE (adorable et qui va chez le véto)


Car la chatonne écaille de tortue vient chez moi
*

----------


## MissArwen

Moi je veux bien prendre un noir, et le blanc rayé gris. Je vais demander à Colombe si c'est possible de les mettre sous ta patte!

----------


## Niny

*Moi je peux prendre ceux là*

*- 1 CHATON NOIR AVEC QUELQUES TACHES BLANCHES
- 1 CHATON BLANC AVEC 2 TACHES NOIRES SUR LA TETE
- 1 CHATON BLANC RAYE GRIS ( si Miss Arwen ne peut pas le prendre)
- 1 CHATONNE QUI ETAIT EN PHOTO BLANCHE ET TIGREE (adorable et qui va chez le véto)*

----------


## shany

Ok Niny merci de ton aide.

*Il reste donc les 2 chatons noirs pour qui il faut trouver une famille*

----------


## shany

Je précise que la sélection des chatons ne s'est pas faite juste comme ça. On a privilégié les personnes qui s'étaient proposées pour recueillir adultes et chatons à la base.

Surtout ne vous vexez pas si cette fois vous ne recueillez pas de chatons, car je rappelle que* jeudi 17juin,* il y en a encore pleins à sauver, certains en adultes qui ont déjà trouver une famille d'accueil mais d'autres non, et il y aura encore des chatons!!!

----------


## shany

Alors comme Co92 doit se soir rencontrer Nini pour lui remettre les chatons, si tu veux bien tu viendras chercher les chatons chez moi. Pour Alexandra, Co92 est en contact avec elle pour lui remettre les chatons.

Par contre changement pour les chatons car Margoteee ne peut plus prendre autant de chatons que prévu.

*DONC RESTE POUR LE MOMENT:
- 2 chatonnes noire et blanches les surs des croisés siam
- 2 chatons noirs*

----------


## Niny

Si Miss Arwen, prend le chaton blanc rayé gris je peux prendre les deux soeurs Siam que je devais prendre initialement.

----------


## shany

Miss Arwen peux tu s'il te plait confirmer que tu prendrais bien un chaton noir et le chaton blanc et gris!

Si si ça c'est possible dans ce cas Niny prendrait en plus les 2 chatonnes noir et blanches, et il ne resterait qu'un petit noir à caser.

----------


## MissArwen

Moi j'ai de la place pour les deux, là n'est pas le problème, j'essaie d'appeler colombe, sinon si une autre asso peut me couvrir, ya pas de souci. Comment ça se passe, je suis de valenciennes, ils sont ou les chatons actuellement?

----------


## shany

les chatons sont arrivés en région parisienne

----------


## MissArwen

Ah oui d'accord... Désolée mais je suis un peu perdue avec tout ça. 

Bon bah d'après Colombe, ça serait ok pour moi. Mais maintenant, il faut encore que je persuade mon homme d'aller les chercher... Pfff!    ::

----------


## MissArwen

Personne ne peut le covoiturer jusque dans le nord par hasard??

----------

de mon côté, j'attends sagement chez moi le coup de fils de Co92 pour venir chercher les petits et filer à ma clinique pour un check up !
j'attends demain pour les vermifuger et anti puce histoire de voir leur état de santé, je voudrais pas qu'ils fassent un choc !

tous les chatons sont placés ? 

comme je disais en dernier recours, je prendrais un noir si vraiment personne n'en veut !    moi je les aime bien les noirs, les poils tombent certes mais ne se voient pas ahah (j'essaye de faire de l'humour   )

----------

> Personne ne peut le covoiturer jusque dans le nord par hasard??


tu pourrais aller à mi chemin ?

----------


## MissArwen

Oui ça devrait se faire, mais ce soir assez tard ou demain matin.

----------


## Belette 18

> Personne ne peut le covoiturer jusque dans le nord par hasard??


 Les chatons ont fait le Nord-la RP et s'apprêtent à refaire la RP-le Nord ?!?   Pourquoi ne pas attendre un autre sauvetage fourrière qui ne manquera pas d'arriver dans la région (simple question, il ne faut pas le prendre mal) ?

----------


## SarahC

> *DONC RESTE POUR LE MOMENT:
> - 2 chatonnes noire et blanches les surs des croisés siam
> - 2 chatons noirs*


Et les noirs, personne, comme d'hab??

----------


## twinky

pourquoi ce post a t il atterri ici ?

----------


## MissArwen

Bah euh, je sais pas, pour aider... sinon tant pis, c'est pas grave. En même temps comme dit hier, il y avait des chats à sauver en RP, et pourtant ce sont ceux du nord qui sont partis en RP ... 

Je cherche juste à aider, depuis hier mes messages passent à la trappe, je sais c'est une urgence tout le monde est débordé, mais si on a pas besoin de mon aide j'm'en fous, tant que les chatons soient sauvés.

----------


## chamonik

Cette rubrique, c'est pour lesquels alors ???

----------


## SarahC

> pourquoi ce post a t il atterri ici ?


Parce que quasiment tous les chats sont morts, et là, c'est la liste des survivants, sur 25 chats. Ils avaient tous des places....

----------


## MissArwen

> Envoyé par shany
> 
> *DONC RESTE POUR LE MOMENT:
> - 2 chatonnes noire et blanches les surs des croisés siam
> - 2 chatons noirs*


Et les noirs, personne, comme d'hab??[/quote

Moi j'étais ok pour un noir... mais bon...

----------


## kalie

> twinky a écrit:
> pourquoi ce post a t il atterri ici ?







> [size=24]
> 
> une amie a contacté directement la responsable de la fourrière hier soir vers 21h45 afin de lui demander de bloquer les euthas chats et chiens 
> j'ai confirmé par mail avec la liste de qui prenait qui et prévenue de l'arrivée de co92
> 
> cette même personne s'est rendue ce matin à la fourrière, elle est arrivée à 7h55 le véto avait déjà fait son oeuvre 
> 
> je suis dégoutée et effondrée 
> 
> ...

----------


## kalie

Je n'arrête pas de penser à ceux qui sont morts, je ne retiens plus mes larmes et ma colère face à toute cette misère.


Soyez heureux là haut les trésors, loin de ce monde pourri ou la souffrance et le mal sont rois...

----------


## chamonik

> Envoyé par twinky
> 
> pourquoi ce post a t il atterri ici ?
> 
> 
> Parce que quasiment tous les chats sont morts, et là, c'est la liste des survivants, sur 25 chats. Ils avaient tous des places....


Je n'ai toujours pas tout compris, tu veux dire que les survivants sont ceux des photos de la première page ou bien ils sont morts aussi ceux-là ?

----------


## Lorrain

> Envoyé par SarahC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par shany
> 
> ...



Je suis aussi encore là si vous ne savez pas où les mettre...

----------

RIP les loulous..

Je connais cette fourrière, je connais un des vétos qui y intervient, et pour avoir parler avec lui de cette misère, il n'y est pour rien dans les décisions, et ne fait pas ça de coeur joie...

----------


## SarahC

Il peut choisir de bosser ailleurs, on va pas chialer sur son sort en plus. 

Chamonik, quasiment tous sont morts. Shany a fait le détail.

----------


## MissArwen

Bon bah si des gens plus près peuvent les prendre, ça serait mieux alors. Contactez moi si vraiment personne n'est dispo pour eux. Bon courage.

----------


## shany

Alors un grand merci à Nini qui prend les 2 noirs et blanches en plus de ceux qu'elle a pris jusqu'ici.

Arwen si tu peux attends jeudi 17juin car de nouveaux chats auront besoin de FA d'ici là.

Pour le moment reste les 2 chatons noirs!!

Si Margoteee peut en prendre un se serait génial, dans ce cas je vais voir pour récupérer celui qui reste!

----------


## chamonik

> Il peut choisir de bosser ailleurs, on va pas chialer sur son sort en plus. 
> 
> Chamonik, quasiment tous sont morts. Shany a fait le détail.


Elle a fait le détail de ceux qui étaient réservés je crois mais même les réservés sont morts apparemment ?

C'est affreux, horrible, s'ils ne respectent même pas les dates prévues pour les euthanasies, comme tu le dit SarahC on ne va pas pleurer sur le médecin qui anticipe la date fatale aussi allègrement !!!

----------


## vidok

au lieu de critiquer le veto ou les associations qui font ce qu'ils peuvent 
allez donc battre le tambour pour faire comprendre aux gens que la sterilisation est importante que ç'est pas forcement necessaire de faire reprduire une femelle ni pedagogique de faire assister son ou ses enfants à une naissance chez un animal et que des bebes animaux ç'est très mignons mais quand ils ont finis d'amuser les enfants qu'est ce qu'on en fait on les jette comme des jouets qui n'amusent plus les enfants

----------


## MissArwen

Pas de soucis j'attendrais jusque là... j'aurais préféré ne pas avoir à sauver de chatons... c'est bien triste tout ça... J'ai toujours deux petites places en tout cas! 
Contente que les loulous restant aient une place!    ::

----------

C'est à    mais le mal est fait !  

Concentrons nous sur ceux qui ont survécus et surtout à ceux qui vont arriver !!

----------


## colombe

y a un truc qui me derange un peu  c'est que ces petits n'ont pas tous le même age et là on "mélange" allégrement les frateries ? on ne peut pas laisser les petits semblant   être issu de la même portée ensemble  ? plutot que de répartir par couleur ?

----------


## colombe

mais je suis bien consciente que l'urgence est de les placer en FA hein !   ::    mais quand même c'est dommage

----------

Tout à fait !

Si vraiment personne ne peut récupérer le minou noir, je le prendrais mais ça m'arrange pas dans le sens où j'en récupére deux dans les prochains jours, et je vis dans un apparte où je n'ai qu'une pièce pour séparer donc obliger d'être ensemble ... plus j'en prends plus je prends de risque pour les autres !

mais si personne personne ne peut le prendre, je le prendrais je le laisserai pas seul petit lou

----------


## shany

Alors là où est le soucis c'est que certains des chatons on sait qu'ils font partis de la même fratrie mais pour la grande majorité ils étaient déjà mélangés à la fourrière bien que n'appartenant pas aux même fratrie car pas assez de place pour tous les stocker...

C'est pas qu'on ne veuille pas, dans la majorité quand on l'a su tous les frères et soeurs restent ensemble, mais il y a plusieurs chatons  oirs et eux ne sont pas issu de la même portée par exemple... et ce ne fut pas aisé de savoir qui est arrivé avec qui à la fourrière...

----------


## chamonik

> au lieu de critiquer le veto ou les associations qui font ce qu'ils peuvent 
> allez donc battre le tambour pour faire comprendre aux gens que la sterilisation est importante que ç'est pas forcement necessaire de faire reprduire une femelle ni pedagogique de faire assister son ou ses enfants à une naissance chez un animal et que des bebes animaux ç'est très mignons mais quand ils ont finis d'amuser les enfants qu'est ce qu'on en fait on les jette comme des jouets qui n'amusent plus les enfants


On ne critique sûrement pas les assos qui effectivement sauvent beaucoup de ces chats ou chatons de fourrière mais seulement les vétos de fourrière/refuge souvent connus comme des bouchers juste bons à identifier ou euthanasier les chats, ils font d'ailleurs souvent le tour des fourrières ou des animaleries de leur région, *quant à celui-ci il semble n'avoir même pas attendu la date prévue pour ses piqûres fatales !
*
Pour le reste de vos considérations, je crois que pas une personne ici ne puisse les ignorer et n'être pas d'accord avec cela puisque nous sommes ici pour essayer de sauver ces animaux qui atterrissent en fourrière ou en refuge et que nous savons malheureusement très bien pourquoi ils y sont !

----------

*IL RESTE UN CHATON NOIR A PLACER !!!!!! PERSONNE ????*

----------


## SarahC

> On ne critique sûrement pas les assos qui effectivement sauvent beaucoup de ces chats ou chatons de fourrière mais seulement les vétos de fourrière/refuge souvent connus comme des bouchers juste bons à identifier ou euthanasier les chats, ils font d'ailleurs souvent le tour des fourrières ou des animaleries de leur région, *quant à celui-ci il semble n'avoir même pas attendu la date prévue pour ses piqûres fatales !*
> Pour le reste de vos considérations, je crois que pas une personne ici ne puisse les ignorer et n'être pas d'accord avec cela puisque nous sommes ici pour essayer de sauver ces animaux qui atterrissent en fourrière ou en refuge et que nous savons malheureusement très bien pourquoi ils y sont !


J'ajoute que je m'en tape royalement de savoir que le véto a fait ci ou ça, je répondais juste car je ne voyais pas ce que ça apportait de souligner le ressenti de ce type. En outre, depuis hier, et encore à 5h du matin pr ma part, et pr tt le temps pr tout le monde, nous mobilisions les gens, organisions tout pour les sauver. La fourrière est une conséquence de la connerie humaine, et non la cause, bien entendu. Mais ne pas respecter les réservations par vice ou par connerie, là, légitimement, on peut dire du mal de ces crétins. 

Chamonik, ils étaient tous réservés, tous, et Sirev n'a pas merdé la réservation. Sur place, cela n'a pas été pris en compte... 

Et donc oui, il reste un chaton noir, un grand classique. Quelqu'un veut d'un noir? Tout le monde est attristé, alors qui peut le prendre, lui, qui est vivant, pour faire une BA à la place de l'un de ceux qui sont morts?

----------


## chamonik

Le problème est que ce post n'est plus dans les SOS, alors s'il reste vraiment des chats à placer je crains qu'on ne le voie pas assez !

Ce serait tout de même bien de savoir précisément qui a été sauvé et qui prend réellement quoi car on n'y comprend plus rien !
Si des chats sont vraiment sauvés ou en passe d'être sauvés, ce post ne devrait pas être dans cette rubrique à mon avis !

----------


## Lorrain

> *IL RESTE UN CHATON NOIR A PLACER !!!!!! PERSONNE ????*



Je suis toujours là,
j'en reçois un dans la quinzaine qui descend de RP, ils peuvent faire le trajet ensembles...

Moi le *noir* ne me fait pas peur, chaton ?

----------


## sirev59

il y aurait deux chats d'euthanasiés  et des chatons malades  

demain je vais en fourrière et verrai sur place

----------


## shany

Bon je remets ici les informations que certaines personnes n'ont pas vu à priori, d'ailleurs merci de ne plus polluer le post qu'on s'y retrouve s'il vous plait!!!

*Bon voici la liste des chats survivants si je puis dire c'est à dire
ceux qui seront sortant le 17juin et qui ont déjà été réservés, bloqués
tout ce qu'on veut.
Les autres qui étaient en photo au début du post sont tous morts sauf les chatons et adultes qui ont été sortis hier, et 2 chatons aujourd'hui qui ne sont pas mort et qui sont dans le covoit:*
- la chatte blanche avec la queue tigré qui était pour Java08
- l'écaille de tortue réservée par Shany et qui bonne surprise est gestante et risque de nous pondre les petits d'ici là
- le roux et blanc poil long qui est craintif
-
2 chats noirs dont un peureux donc on peut penser que le chat que tu
avais réservé Mistic 88 est toujours en vie, le tout est de savoir qui
est qui

*Voici les chatons que Flokelo* *prend :*

- 2chatons noirs
- 2chatons tigrés
- 1chaton blanc rayé gris
- 1chaton tout noir avec des chaussettes blanches
-1chaton blanc avec des tâches grises claires sur la tête

*Voici les chatons que Margoteee prend :*

- 2 chatons gris chartreux
- 1 chaton roux certainement poil mi-long
- 1 noir

*Voici ceux que Niny prend avec elle:
**- 1 CHATON NOIR AVEC QUELQUES TACHES BLANCHES
- 1 CHATON BLANC AVEC 2 TACHES NOIRES SUR LA TETE
- 1 CHATON BLANC RAYE GRIS ( si Miss Arwen ne peut pas le prendre)
- 1 CHATONNE QUI ETAIT EN PHOTO BLANCHE ET TIGREE (adorable et qui va chez le véto)
- LES 2 CHATONNES NOIRES ET BLANCHES

Voici les chatons que je prend:
- 1 CHATONNE ECAILLE DE TORTUE
*

Pour le chaton noir si Lorrain tu peux le prendre, on peut se débrouiller pour le garder jusqu'au jour où on te remonte les autres chats

----------


## SarahC

> il y aurait deux chats d'euthanasiés  et des chatons malades  
> 
> demain je vais en fourrière et verrai sur place


Tu pourras recréer un topic en nous indiquant le lien ici afin que l'on puisse suivre, car là, à 18 pages, ça devient trop compliqué.

----------


## Java08

Shany tu dis qu'ils sont tous morts, Sirev tu dis qu'il n'y en a "que" deux... Comment peut-on savoir?

----------


## coco

je m'étais proposée pour une maman et bébés mais on m'a dit que toutes les mamans et bébés étaient réservés et pris par asso ... donc en sûreté ....  
donc j'attends la mise à jour du post pour savoir....

----------


## SarahC

> Shany tu dis qu'ils sont tous morts, Sirev tu dis qu'il n'y en a "que" deux... Comment peut-on savoir?


Ce matin, Co est repartie bredouille, car ils disaient qu'ils avaient tous été emmenés chez le véto (ou que le véto les avaient tous eutha, bref), et on lui a dit que seuls ceux sous délai étaient encore là. 
Sirev, que t'ont-ils dit?

----------


## shany

Je dis qu'ils sont tous mort car Co92 a vu ceux qui étaient encore en vie, et ce matin la fourrière a été claire, cet après midi un chaton très mal en point effectivement devait être eutha car Co92 l'a vu, elle a récupéré sa soeur mais lui n'aurait pas survécu au voyage.
Par contre effectivement ils ont pu eutha un autre chat entre temps car Co92 m'a bien dit que les chats ne pétaient pas la forme dans l'ensemble...

Après moi je ne sais que ce qui a été vu ce matin, je n'en sais pas plus sur cet après midi ce qui s'est passé à la fourrière

----------

La minette au pb neuro a été vu ce soir, et bonne nouvelle ce n'est pas une ataxie mais un gros soucis aux niveau des oreilles. 

Il y a une otite purulente à l'oreille droite ce qui provoque les troubles qu'elle a en ce moment. 

Donc lavage d'oreille, antibios durant 10 jours et quelques jours de cortisone.

De l'adv*c*te à mettre dans quelques jours ! 

Voilà !!!!

----------


## sirev59

ils m'ont dit qu'il n'y avait que 2 chats sauvages qui avaient été eutha et quelques chatons malades

je ferai le point demain et reprendrai des photos de ceux qui sont encore là

----------


## shany

Super nouvelle Titoune, merci à toi!! 

Co92 ne va pas tarder à arriver chez moi d'ici 30min cela devrait être bon

----------


## putzi

N'oubliez pas que j'en aurai quatre chez moi demain (ceux de flokelo) et que si encore de bonnes places en fa en région parisienne, je suis preneuse. (j'ai déjà 4 chiens et 7 chats dont 2 chatons primo vaccinés chez moi). 
Si fa, il faut pouvoir les isoler (si vous avez d'autres chats). Ils seront à Beynes dans le 78

----------


## crunchy94

*** Ceux qui sont sortis ce matin par Adeline :

1/ MAMAN TRICO CLAIRE ET BEBE*
*3/ MINETTE A POILS LONGS : pour Shany*
*5/ MINETTE TIGREE ET SES BEBES*
*7/ MINETTE TYPE SIAMOISE SANS DOUTE GESTANTE : pour JAVA08*
*12/ CHAT ROUX ET BLANC*


Ceux-là ils sont bien vivants quand même?????????

----------


## missabysse

> *** Ceux qui sont sortis ce matin par Adeline :
> 
> 1/ MAMAN TRICO CLAIRE ET BEBE*
> *3/ MINETTE A POILS LONGS : pour Shany*
> *5/ MINETTE TIGREE ET SES BEBES*
> *7/ MINETTE TYPE SIAMOISE SANS DOUTE GESTANTE : pour JAVA08*
> *12/ CHAT ROUX ET BLANC*
> 
> 
> Ceux-là ils sont bien vivants quand même?????????


Oui ils ont été sorties hier

----------


## shany

LA MINETTE NOIRE A POIL LONG EST DECEDEE CE MATIN

Adeline n'a eu que la maman avec les bébés!

----------


## crunchy94

Ils ont piqué la minette n°2 avec ses bébés?????

----------

Je pense qu'il serait judicieux d'ouvrir un nouveau post pour le SOS du 17 juin prochain avec photos et liste des chats à sauver   et de le faire rapidement afin de recenser les FA, les Asso, les refuges, les co-voiturages, les demandes de dons éventuelles pour les co-voiturages, etc.... pour pouvoir avoir une lisibilité assez large de toutes les possibilités offertes et de les gérer rapidement  *prévoir des plans B !! au cas où...*   on est toutes avec vous les filles  !! *le 17 juin ils ne doivent pas mourir !!*

----------


## Calymone

Au cas ou, je l'annonce dès maintenant mais je le re-dirais sur l'autre post qui sera creer, je fais Dunkerque (nord) => Vernon (eure) vendredi dans 1 semaine (donc le 18) Sachant que Vernon est a 1h-1h30 de paris ..
J'ai plusieur boites de transport (5)

----------

*QUI !!* peut nous dire exactement les chats qui sont sortis et *ACTUELLEMENT* sains et saufs !! on s'y perd complètement là....   désolée... mais je n'y comprends plus rien...    il faudrait un peu plus de cohérence dans les propos...    je sais que c'est pas facile mais là *on ne sait plus qui est où et qui n'est plus...*

----------


## mistic88

vous savez pas le comble? ce matin sous ma fenêtre je trouve un chaton de 2 mois affamé... quoi qu'il arrive je prend mon Treize. Il va me falloir par contre trouver une famille pour le petit poussin, si il ce remet car il me semble faible.

----------


## crunchy94

Je pense que seule Co92 lorsqu'elle se sera remise de son épopée pourra faire un récapitulatif
après avoir fait la synthèse avec Sirev par rapport aux sorties qui avaient déjà eu lieu et
celles prévues.

----------


## enquiqui

je ne vais pas lancer de polémique mais pour les chatons malades, je les ai vu et ils étaient vraiment ttrès atteint...

pour ceux qui prennent le reste de la portée des croisées siam, petite ^précision... ils ont une énorme galle d'oreille, des carence en tout genre( ils viennent d'être mis sous vitamines par mon véto) et un des chatons a des problèmes neuro assez visibles.

----------

> Je pense que seule Co92 lorsqu'elle se sera remise de son épopée pourra faire un récapitulatif
> après avoir fait la synthèse avec Sirev par rapport aux sorties qui avaient déjà eu lieu et
> celles prévues.


OK    on attend donc des nouvelles de Co92 et de Sirev

----------


## SarahC

> je ne vais pas lancer de polémique mais pour les chatons malades, je les ai vu et ils étaient vraiment ttrès atteint...
> 
> pour ceux qui prennent le reste de la portée des croisées siam, petite ^précision... ils ont une énorme galle d'oreille, des carence en tout genre( ils viennent d'être mis sous vitamines par mon véto) et un des chatons a des problèmes neuro assez visibles.


Eh bien tant mieux, on les sauve de la maladie, et dc de la mort! Neuro, le chat peut avoir une grosse otite aussi.

----------

> La minette au pb neuro a été vu ce soir, et bonne nouvelle ce n'est pas une ataxie mais un gros soucis aux niveau des oreilles. 
> 
> Il y a une otite purulente à l'oreille droite ce qui provoque les troubles qu'elle a en ce moment. 
> 
> Donc lavage d'oreille, antibios durant 10 jours et quelques jours de cortisone.
> 
> De l'adv*c*te à mettre dans quelques jours ! 
> 
> Voilà !!!!


confirmé par la consult vto ce soir

----------


## Java08

Alors hier matin on nous dit que Filémon est venu en sortir plusieurs, et ce soir on nous dit qu'elle n'en a pris qu'une.... Franchement je me demande si vous parlez toutes bien de la même fourrière, je ne vois que ça comme explication!! Où est la croisée siam, l'autre maman, etc...?

----------


## djalyko

> Je pense qu'il serait judicieux d'ouvrir un nouveau post pour le SOS du 17 juin prochain avec photos et liste des chats à sauver  et de le faire rapidement afin de recenser les FA, les Asso, les refuges, les co-voiturages, les demandes de dons éventuelles pour les co-voiturages, etc.... pour pouvoir avoir une lisibilité assez large de toutes les possibilités offertes et de les gérer rapidement *prévoir des plans B !! au cas où...*  on est toutes avec vous les filles !! *le 17 juin ils ne doivent pas mourir !!*


Oui, si c'est possible, cela permettrait à bon nombre d'entre nous de proposer une aide quelconque maintenant que nous sommes prévenus

----------

Pour la portée de x siam carencée et pb neuro, à voir si ce n'est pas non plus une forme de felv.... 

A voir avec le vto bien sûr !

----------


## SarahC

> Pour la portée de x siam carencée et pb neuro, à voir si ce n'est pas non plus une forme de felv.... 
> 
> A voir avec le vto bien sûr !


Si en dessous de 5-6 mois, le test FELV est inutile.

----------


## babe78

> Envoyé par titoune59
> 
> Pour la portée de x siam carencée et pb neuro, à voir si ce n'est pas non plus une forme de felv.... 
> 
> A voir avec le vto bien sûr !  
> 
> 
> Si en dessous de 5-6 mois, le test FELV est inutile.


il peut donner une indication même si le résultat ne sera pasdéfinitif si positif

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ils sont fortement carencés c'est tout. Si la mère n'a pas été nourrie pendant sa vie avant la grossesse et pendant celle ci et pendant l'allaitement faut pas chercher plus loin ... j'ai sortie de cette fourrière une chatte et ses deux bébés l'un est mort le lendemain et le second n'a jamais joué une seule fois en quatre mois que je l'ai eu, il a un peu essayé avec deux petites soeurs d'adoption mais ne pouvait pas malgré de très bons soins ... les croquettes RC chatons font des miracles avec des compléments alimentaires, de l'hygiène et beaucoup d'amour ... des chatons FIV ou FELV n'auraient sans doute même pas atteint ce stade de développement. Ce sont des chats nés dans la misère c'est tout ...

----------


## sirev59

pour adeline, elle a sorti hier et je l'ai eu au téléphone : 

les 3 mamans et leurs bébés,
la croisée siam gestante,
deux chatons noirs,
le mâle roux et blanc

----------


## vidok

d'accord avec toi corinnebergeron
çe fut le cas de ma petite cloe elle pesait 35Og quand je l'ai receuillis et une semaine après beaucoup de soins une bonne nourriture et elle avait double son poids

----------


## Java08

Bon ben alors, pourquoi nous dit-on qu'elle n'en a sorti qu'une???? Excusez-moi, mais il faudrait quand même accorder vos violons, c'est déjà suffisamment dur comme ça sans jouer avec nos nerfs et avec des vies en plus ... Beaucoup de mes chats viennent de cette fourrière, sortis il y a deux et trois ans, cela me tient BEAUCOUP à coeur, et je ne suis sûrement pas la seule, alors SVP, informez-nous sans vous contredire sans cesse.

Sirev, tu es sur palce, à l'origine de ce sOS, nous comptons donc sur toi pour nous éclairer.

----------


## sirev59

pas de problème  
en ce qui concerne adeline pas d'erreur 
pour les chats qui restent en fourrière je m'y rend demain et referai des photos 
j'ouvrirai un nouveau post plus clair effectivement

----------


## -popo-*

Désolée de souler avec ça mais le roux et blanc sortit, c'est le craintif ou le câlin ? parce qu'il y en a deux   :hein2: 

 :merci:

----------


## crunchy94

je pense que c'est le câlin! (poils courts)

----------


## sirev59

c'est le chat câlin

----------


## corinnebergeron

Donc ton roux et blanc craintif n'est plus POPO ...

----------


## Java08

pas sûr, il faisait peut-être partie de ceux du 17...

----------


## sirev59

je ferai le point demain   donc ne pas émettre de supposition

----------


## -popo-*

Je vais croiser les doigts pour lui ...   ::

----------

voilà j'ai fini mon épopée !!!!

merci à co92 pour le covoit !

j'ai mal au crane tellement j'ai couru !

donc j'ai à la maison, deux mâles gris pas le même âge, et un mâle roux le plus âgé des trois !
et un chaton noir qui est resté à la clinique, il n'a aucune fracture, il semblerait que se soit neuro.... une paralysie ! et j'avouerais que je ne sais pas quoi faire, je peux pas le laisser comme ça, je vais attendre l'avis de mon chirurgien mais on penche pour une paralysie donc... soit amputation soit rien  :Frown:  et pour trouver un adoptant un noir amputé... :s j'y crois moyen m'enfin bon ! en tout cas c'est une machine à ronron, il péte la forme ! il est super gentil !

les deux gris vont biens ! le plus petit est un voyou, il crache sur mes chiennes et attaque à travers la porte hihi !

celui qui m'inquiète c'est le roux.... il est pas bien, il est maigre... et il reste dans son coin  :Frown:  ils veulent rien manger du coup je vais prendre du lait demain , mais ils resteront une journée, je sais pas depuis quand ils ont pas mangé, ça me fait peur   :Frown: ((

voilà  voilà

----------


## crunchy94

Dans mon décompte, le roux craintif sort le 17, les 2 euthanasiés aujourd'hui sont les 
tabbys craintifs à mon avis, ou même la tricolore...
Bref, encore les sauvages qui trinquent! 

Allez, on va attendre calmement, mais je pense qu'à part une hécatombe de chatons mal en point
il y a moins de morts qu'annoncés...moi j'en compte 3.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour le chaton roux tente de l'alimenter tu dilues de la pâtée et tu lui fait prendre à la seringue, il faut le soutenir. La fourrière est un choc terrible et personne ne les stimule il peut s'affaiblir rapidement. Pour la petite de NOVA je n'avais pas compris je la croyais fatiguée ; il faut le caliner, lui masser le ventre, le réchauffer (quoique par ce temps ...). Si tu peux le prendre avec toi cette nuit ... on m'a amené un jour une chatonne noire complètement atone, qui en plus se vidait, il était deux heures du mat, ma fille l'a prise avec elle pour qu'elle ne meure pas seule le lendemain la petite était soudée à sa poitrine par la diarrhée excusez les détails mais bien vivante et elle est repartie doucement ... ils ont subi un terrible choc affectif en perdant leur mère et leur environnement, difficile de remonter la pente ...

----------


## co92

Je viens de rentrer chez moi, tous les chatons sont dans leurs FA respectives, sauf 
- la petite "chose" rescapée d'une fratrie de chatons décédés les uns après les autres. C'est un petit mec, il lui faut de la chaleur (sens propre et figuré), de la bonne nourriture et de l'eau et une surveillance ces prochains jours.
- un chaton gris et blanc avec un souci à l'oeil. Il est chez Shany après des soins efficaces. Lui aussi aura besoin d'une surveillance ces prochains jours et de soins (pommade) 2 fois par jour.

Nous recherchons une FA qui pourrait les prendre en charge, à proximité de nos domiciles (ou d'un véto d'assoce). 
Zuzana s'est proposée mais il va y avoir un pb de surpopulation dans les prochains jours. Donc si quelqu'un, idéalement sans chat ou sinon avec une pièce d'isolement, et pas mal de dispo peut prendre en charge ces deux minous, ce serait avec grand plaisir ...

Pour les autres, je vous fais un point tout à l'heure (après un chouia de repos) et le temps de reprendre un peu mes esprits. j'ai quelques photos d'adultes qui seront en fin de délai entre le 14 et le 21 juin. Il y a :
- l'écaille de tortue
- deux minous noirs dont les yeux étaient des vraies billes de loto ! Pas forcément sauvages mais certaiment très effrayés de se trouver dans ces cages
- la minette blanche à la queue tigrée
- la tricolore
- le minou roux à poils longs, tout calme (je l'ai appelé le "philosophe" tellement il était cool dans son coin de cage)

Il faudra que toutes les FAs fassent des photos et ouvrent des posts pour leurs chatons. Je n'en ai pas pris, pas le temps, je ne pensais qu'à rouler pour limiter le temps de transport et éviter les bouchons (là c'est raté). Et puis j'étais démoralisée par cette journée de sauvetage, commencée dans la douleur et poursuivie dans la peine (le chien qui m'a accompagné était en fin de vie et a été euthanasié, il aura son post tout à l'heure dans les hommages).

Là ... un tit dodo et je passe au chargement des photos.

Un grand merci à toutes les FAs pour leur courage à braver les embouteillages et leur patience pour attendre les chatons. entourez les de beaucoup d'amour, ils en ont besoin, ils sont tout petiots !

Co

----------


## kalie

Un grand merci à toi aussi co92 pour ce que tu a fais pour aller chercher et espérer sauver les minous, tu as eu une rude journée à ce que je vois    ::  

Il ne faut pas oublier ceux qui pourront sortir dans quelques jours, ils ne doivent pas mourir    ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

La tricolore et la blanche à queue tigrée sont réservées par TA PATTE SUR MON COEUR (JAVA). Le blanc et roux craintif à disparu ... commencée dans la douleur et poursuivie dans la peine, belle définition, merci à toi CO92 pour ton dévouement.

----------


## missabysse

Merci Co92 pour ce que tu as fait.  

J'attends le nouveau post avec impatiente 

 :merci:  :merci:

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

qui pourrait me dire si les chatons dont j'ai pris les photos page 8 sont toujours la s'il ont été sortis ou euthanasiés  merci !!!!!

----------


## co92

Voilà quelques éléments de réponse. par contre faut pas me demander (enfin pas maintenant, encore trop tôt pour moi ... 2h de sommeil, j'ai des excuses   ) qui est dans quelle asso et chez quelle FA ...




> j'ai vu les minous cet aprés midi aussi bien les adultes que les chatons ils sont tous magnifiques et attendrissant j'ai le coeur gros car ils méritent tous de vivre quand on voit leur regard je n'ai pas pu reternir mes larmes en repartant pfffff je suis dégoutée par l'inconscience et la méchanceté des gens et la douleur de ses pauvres animaux est insoutenable quand est ce que les gens comprendront et qu'ils arreteront de faire des portées a tout va !!!! les fourriéres et refuge qui euthanasie ne sont pas a incriminer car dans certains cas ils n'ont vraiment pas le choix !!!! 
> 
> 
> *Ces tigrés là sont restés sur place, la fourrière souhaitait conserver des chatons pour les visiteurs du week end.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ceux là sont sortis avec moi. Ce sont des toutes petites "crottes" de 400-500 g maxi !*
> ...


A ma connaissance (mais évidemment je n'ai pas eu un CR détaillé du passage du véto), il n'y a pas eu de chaton euthanasié, sauf peut être un de la fratrie de "malades". 
Au final, grâce à Titoune et son association qui avait déjà sorti des chatons, j'ai ramené presque une vingtaine de chatons, en majorité des très très jeunes (pas plus de 5 semaines, certains sont vraiment très petits !). La plupart sont perturbés par ces changements (l'arrivée en fourrière, les séparations multiples) et ont besoin de récupérer de ces émotions à plusieurs (ils se collaient les uns aux autres). Mais il y a aussi quelques "aventurier(e)s" qui sont déjà en train d'explorer le vaste monde et sont plus curieux qu'inquiets. 
Les prochaines semaines seront déterminantes, ils sont petits et n'ont pas bcp de réserves ... les FAs, gavez les de nourriture et de câlins ... je compte sur vous   
Co

----------


## Pep'si

Si j'ai bien compris il y reste des adultes aussi ? Qu'en est il de leur sort ?

----------


## Java08

> pour adeline, elle a sorti hier et je l'ai eu au téléphone : 
> 
> les
>  3 mamans et leurs bébés,
> la croisée siam gestante,
> deux chatons 
> noirs,
> le mâle roux et blanc


*Je voudrais qu'adeline ou quelqu'un de Filémon confirme, merci.*

----------

Co, je n'ai pas sorti le petit roux, on a prit les petits qui étaient à peine sevré, les 2 gris chatreux, la minette qui avait des soucis neuro (c'est une grosse otite en fait) et la belle et sublime écaille qui venait d'arriver au moment de notre départ. 

Pour la tigrée de la photo, il faut voir avec Shany je crois !

----------


## SarahC

*Ces tigrés là sont restés sur place, la fourrière souhaitait conserver des chatons pour les visiteurs du week end.* 

*= Quand je lis ça, Co92, ça me fait DE-GUEU-LER!!!*

Qu'ils finissent dans leur urine, ces dégénérés de fourrière, seuls, dans un coin de merde, à agoniser en se souvenant de leurs morts!!! J'en peux plus de cette logique mercantile, glaciale et sadique!!!!

----------


## Java08

J'ai envoyé un mail à Adeline, qui me confirme bien qu'elle a sorti:





> Les
>  3 mamans et leurs bébés,
> la croisée siam gestante,
> deux 
> chatons 
> noirs,
> le mâle roux et blanc

----------


## shany

Alors à la maison j'ai la petite écaille, qui s'est superbement bien habituée à la maison en un temps record il faut l'avouer, elle pète le feu et est saine, pas de soucis de maladie, elle voit la véto lundi pour plus de sécurité. Elle a 1 mois environ, 1 mois et demi à tout casser.

Le petit tigré gris effectivement il est à la maison c'est celui qui a un soucis à l'oeil, en faite, une belle conjonctivite que je suis en train de soigner, déjà rien qu'avce la pommade hier soir et ce matin ses yeux vont mieux, mais je continue justement pour qu'il aille mieux, il est frêle et réclame sa maman le bout de chou. Lui il a environ 3semaines/1mois, il est vraiment minuscule bien que sur les photos on ne s'en rende pas compte.

Tous les 2 sont propres, ils ont vomit un peu cette nuit, pas de diarrhée à signaler cette nuit non plus tout était nickel, le petit gris juste ce matin a été en un peu en diarrhée mais avec tout ce qu'on lui a fait boire et injecter cette nuit pour qu'il se réhydrate c'est pas trop étonnant non plus.

Dans l'ensemble, ils ont tous besoin de réhydratation, de manger car sont maigre comme des clous ça fait tort pour eux.

Il y 2 chatons que Niny a pris qui ont une sacré gale d'oreille que l'on a commencé à traiter hier soir, Niny a tout ce qu'il faut pour les soigner donc pas de soucis de ce côté là!

----------


## Pep'si

> Si j'ai bien compris il y reste des adultes aussi ? Qu'en est il de leur sort ?


?

----------


## missabysse

[quote=Pep'si]


> Si j'ai bien compris il y reste des adultes aussi ? Qu'en est il de leur sort ?


?[/quote:1mhejr04]

Co92 et Serv vont refaire un post pour ce qui y sont encore et pourrons sortir la semaine prochaine    ::

----------


## Pep'si

[quote=missabysse]


> Envoyé par "Pep'si":1ifs9p4c
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris il y reste des adultes aussi ? Qu'en est il de leur sort ?
> 
> 
> ?


Co92 et Serv vont refaire un post pour ce qui y sont encore et pourrons sortir la semaine prochaine   ::  [/quote:1ifs9p4c]

Merci , je surveille ça.   ::  
En espérant que le rouquin y est toujours .. Ptit père ..

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est curieux j'ai l'impression que seule SARAH C a percuté pour les chatons bonus des visiteurs du we ... ceux qui n'auront pas plu seront ils 1encore vivants le 17 ?

----------


## -popo-*

J'ai vu aussi Corrine, et ça me dégoute au plus haut point    ::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci beaucoup co92 pour les précisions et pour ton investissement dans ce sauvetage   j'espére que le petit roux est vivant car on avait pas sorti de pti roux avec les minouch'kat !!!!!   lundi il faudrait retourner sur place récupérer ceux qui restent  je suis dispo les filles tenez moi au courant !!!!

----------


## mu bulle

Il faudrait refaire un nouveau post avec les chats qui sont à récuper là bas.

----------


## co92

Pour ce post, je crois qu'on a tout dit. Les chatons sont maintenant en FA (j'ai récupéré la petite grise pour le we, elle aime bien le lait maternisé et on lui a mis une bouillote, comme à l'autre petit bouchon, et câlins dans les bras pour digérer). Je propose d'ouvrir un post collectif pour les nouvelles générales et chaque FA pourra ensuite faire un post individuel pour les biboux une fois qu'ils seront réservables à l'adoption.

Et pour les adultes qui restent à sortir (et ceux qui vont arriver ces prochains jours et les chatons qui vont aussi arriver et ... ca n'en finit jamais), des posts seront ouverts au fur et à mesure. 
Il n'y a plus rien à dire sur ce covoit, il faut maintenant préparer le suivant. Avec l'aide précieuse d'Adeline, Titoune et Sirev. N'oubliez pas, il y en aura autant à sauver toutes les semaines ... ici et ailleurs ... on se concentre sur ceux là, d'accord ?!!

Co

----------


## crunchy94

Merci pour tout et pour tous, Co9é et Sirev et les autres... 

Pour la fratrie que la fourrière se garde pour le week-end:  
car finalement, dans cette affaire, peu sont morts (à part ceux
qui étaient mal en point):

*Les seuls morts sont encore une fois des adultes craintifs que*
*personne n'aurait regardés ce week-end...*

*Car sauf erreur, les "disparus dont on ne parle plus" sont les 2 tabbys.*
** 

Corinnebergeron, je crois que les 2 roux sont saufs: le roux et blanc sympa
sorti par Adeline et le poils longs que Co92 a trouvé très zen.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Donc on ferme, et on ne parle plus des morts.

TA PATTE attend de savoir si la tricolore retenue est toujours de ce monde quand même, à voir avec JAVA.

A plus, ailleurs.

----------

Bonjour

je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
vraiment je ne comprends pas !

----------


## crunchy94

Co92 a dit que la tricolore est toujours là il me semble.

----------


## crunchy94

> Bonjour
> 
> je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
> hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
> j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
> pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
> vraiment je ne comprends pas !


Non ils étaient tous réservés!!!!!
Moi aussi j'étais allée me coucher en pensant que
tous étaient sauvés, mais si tu lis bien tu verras
que c'est le véto qui n'a pas "été prévenu"...bref, il
n'en a fait qu'à sa tête.
Sirev y retourne et elle pourra nous dire qui a été assassiné.
Mes déductions font état des comptes-rendus de Co92 et de
ceux qu'Adeline avait déjà sortis.

----------

oh lala ! mais il y en a marre de ces vétos ! ça fait deux fois que ça m'arrive sur rescue ! sans compter ceux qu'on m'a tué par incompétence !!!! mais il faut les balancer à l'ordre, mince ! ils n'ont pas eu leur diplôme pour tuer !

----------


## -popo-*

Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.

Sincèrement on s'y perd   :hein2:

----------

> Pour ce post, je crois qu'on a tout dit. Les chatons sont maintenant en FA (j'ai récupéré la petite grise pour le we, elle aime bien le lait maternisé et on lui a mis une bouillote, comme à l'autre petit bouchon, et câlins dans les bras pour digérer). Je propose d'ouvrir un post collectif pour les nouvelles générales et chaque FA pourra ensuite faire un post individuel pour les biboux une fois qu'ils seront réservables à l'adoption.
> 
> Et pour les adultes qui restent à sortir (et ceux qui vont arriver ces prochains jours et les chatons qui vont aussi arriver et ... ca n'en finit jamais), des posts seront ouverts au fur et à mesure. 
> 
> *Il n'y a plus rien à dire sur ce covoit, il faut maintenant préparer le suivant. Avec l'aide précieuse d'Adeline, Titoune et Sirev. N'oubliez pas, il y en aura autant à sauver toutes les semaines ... ici et ailleurs ... on se concentre sur ceux là, d'accord ?!!
> *
> Co


Co a raison !!

Un modo peut-il intervenir ou cloturer ce post svp ? 

Vider son venin sur ce qui s'est passer risque de réduire les chances des prochains !! 

Pensez à celà et le mieux est de préparer à trouver un point de chute (assos, fa....) pour ceux qui vont sortir prochainement !!!!

Courage à tous !!!!

----------


## mama69

des nouvelles ?

----------


## co92

STOPPPPPPPPPPPP ... on arrête sur le sujet.

Des chats adultes ont été tués alors que des familles leur avaient ouvert leur porte. C'est absolument horrible, il n'y a pas de mot pour traduire ces faits.
Mais ....
... il y a des chats adultes qui sont encore là bas et qui ont besoin de notre mobilisation et de notre énergie, réservons la leur !
... il ne faut pas casser le tout petit lien qui existe entre des assos locales, des personnes qui font un boulot admirable et cette fourrière qui a accepté d'entrouvrir ses portes (combien préfèrent faire leurs affaires dans leur coin, combien de chats et de chiens dont nous ne saurons jamais rien ?). Ce lien est primordial pour les prochains chats, adultes et chatons et les prochains chiens ! Ne le détruisons pas, c'est cela qui est important
... il y a une vingtaine de chatons en région parisienne dans différentes FA, certaines très temporaires. Alors mobilisez vous, mobilisons nous pour trouver des adoptants pour eux. Et pour les adultes qui sortiront bientot et pour ceux qui sont déjà sortis (et qui sont chez Adeline, Titoune et d'autres associations).

Il n'est plus temps de faire le "compte". Des chats adultes ont été euthanasiés. Qu'il y en ait eu un ou dix, ca ne change rien pour celui ou ceux qui ont été euthanasiés ! 

Les personnes en relation avec cette fourrière vont faire le forcing pour que les chats ne connaissent plus cette fin tragique (pas plus que les chiens aussi, ne les oublions pas !). Il faut être derrière elles, les aider, que ce soit en trouvant des places, en faisant des covoiturages, en aidant les assos qui prendront le relais ! C'est à *CELA* que nous devons consacrer notre temps et notre énergie.


J'ai créé un post pour qu'on puisse suivre les chatons et ensuite mettre un lien vers les posts individuels des biboux pour leurs adoptions. C'est là :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...50.htm#6281114

Je vous propose de stopper les échanges sur ce post ci, nous garderons le souvenir de ces chats sacrifiés sur l'autel d'une méchanceté qu'on rencontre chaque jour malheureusement et cela doit nous aider à avancer pour tous les autres que nous pouvons sauver.

Et n'oublions pas les autres refuges, fourrières et associations . Il y a bien assez à faire un peu partout ...

Co

----------


## co92

> Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.
> 
> Sincèrement on s'y perd


On a la liste des adultes (mamans et bébés) qui ont été sortis par Adeline. Ceux qui restent vont être pris en charge par Sirev, Titoune et Adeline. Une liste sera faire dès qu'un accord aura été trouvé avec la fourrière sur les dates et les modalités.
Laissons les personnes sur place gérer la suite et nous préparer la liste des prochains adultes à qui il faudra trouver une place.

Je confirme que sur place j'ai vu en ADULTES
- 2 noirs
- 1 écaille de tortue, gestante à priori
- 1 blanche à queue tigrée
- 1 tricolore
- 1 roux (tout roux) à poils longs, tout calme au fond de son box

Dans quelques jours il y en aura peut être d'autres qui s'ajouteront à cette liste, je n'ai pas tout noté et des entrées vont avoir lieu.

Co

PS : je demande le verrouillage de ce post. Il n'y a plus d'information à y ajouter. Si vous voulez discuter de la compétence des vétos de fourrière ou de la psychologie des employés de ces fourrières, cela peut se faire dans la partie discussion.

----------


## mu bulle

FERMEZ CE POST!
Les infos sur les survivants sauvés et placés en assoc peuvent être données en mp, par tel etc...
UN NOUVEAU POST SERA CRÉÉ POUR CEUX QUI SONT ENCORE LA BAS
et lisez tout l'historique si vous voulez savoir ce qui s'est passé...
Sinon on fait des boucles sans fin et on sait plus qui quoi ou...

http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-n-o...40.htm#6280872

----------


## crunchy94

Merci pour tout et pour tous, Co9é et Sirev et les autres... 

Pour la fratrie que la fourrière se garde pour le week-end:  
car finalement, dans cette affaire, peu sont morts (à part ceux
qui étaient mal en point):

*Les seuls morts sont encore une fois des adultes craintifs que*
*personne n'aurait regardés ce week-end...*

*Car sauf erreur, les "disparus dont on ne parle plus" sont les 2 tabbys.*
** 

Corinnebergeron, je crois que les 2 roux sont saufs: le roux et blanc sympa
sorti par Adeline et le poils longs que Co92 a trouvé très zen.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Donc on ferme, et on ne parle plus des morts.

TA PATTE attend de savoir si la tricolore retenue est toujours de ce monde quand même, à voir avec JAVA.

A plus, ailleurs.

----------

Bonjour

je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
vraiment je ne comprends pas !

----------


## crunchy94

Co92 a dit que la tricolore est toujours là il me semble.

----------


## crunchy94

> Bonjour
> 
> je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
> hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
> j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
> pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
> vraiment je ne comprends pas !


Non ils étaient tous réservés!!!!!
Moi aussi j'étais allée me coucher en pensant que
tous étaient sauvés, mais si tu lis bien tu verras
que c'est le véto qui n'a pas "été prévenu"...bref, il
n'en a fait qu'à sa tête.
Sirev y retourne et elle pourra nous dire qui a été assassiné.
Mes déductions font état des comptes-rendus de Co92 et de
ceux qu'Adeline avait déjà sortis.

----------

oh lala ! mais il y en a marre de ces vétos ! ça fait deux fois que ça m'arrive sur rescue ! sans compter ceux qu'on m'a tué par incompétence !!!! mais il faut les balancer à l'ordre, mince ! ils n'ont pas eu leur diplôme pour tuer !

----------


## -popo-*

Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.

Sincèrement on s'y perd   :hein2:

----------

> Pour ce post, je crois qu'on a tout dit. Les chatons sont maintenant en FA (j'ai récupéré la petite grise pour le we, elle aime bien le lait maternisé et on lui a mis une bouillote, comme à l'autre petit bouchon, et câlins dans les bras pour digérer). Je propose d'ouvrir un post collectif pour les nouvelles générales et chaque FA pourra ensuite faire un post individuel pour les biboux une fois qu'ils seront réservables à l'adoption.
> 
> Et pour les adultes qui restent à sortir (et ceux qui vont arriver ces prochains jours et les chatons qui vont aussi arriver et ... ca n'en finit jamais), des posts seront ouverts au fur et à mesure. 
> 
> *Il n'y a plus rien à dire sur ce covoit, il faut maintenant préparer le suivant. Avec l'aide précieuse d'Adeline, Titoune et Sirev. N'oubliez pas, il y en aura autant à sauver toutes les semaines ... ici et ailleurs ... on se concentre sur ceux là, d'accord ?!!
> *
> Co


Co a raison !!

Un modo peut-il intervenir ou cloturer ce post svp ? 

Vider son venin sur ce qui s'est passer risque de réduire les chances des prochains !! 

Pensez à celà et le mieux est de préparer à trouver un point de chute (assos, fa....) pour ceux qui vont sortir prochainement !!!!

Courage à tous !!!!

----------


## mama69

des nouvelles ?

----------


## co92

STOPPPPPPPPPPPP ... on arrête sur le sujet.

Des chats adultes ont été tués alors que des familles leur avaient ouvert leur porte. C'est absolument horrible, il n'y a pas de mot pour traduire ces faits.
Mais ....
... il y a des chats adultes qui sont encore là bas et qui ont besoin de notre mobilisation et de notre énergie, réservons la leur !
... il ne faut pas casser le tout petit lien qui existe entre des assos locales, des personnes qui font un boulot admirable et cette fourrière qui a accepté d'entrouvrir ses portes (combien préfèrent faire leurs affaires dans leur coin, combien de chats et de chiens dont nous ne saurons jamais rien ?). Ce lien est primordial pour les prochains chats, adultes et chatons et les prochains chiens ! Ne le détruisons pas, c'est cela qui est important
... il y a une vingtaine de chatons en région parisienne dans différentes FA, certaines très temporaires. Alors mobilisez vous, mobilisons nous pour trouver des adoptants pour eux. Et pour les adultes qui sortiront bientot et pour ceux qui sont déjà sortis (et qui sont chez Adeline, Titoune et d'autres associations).

Il n'est plus temps de faire le "compte". Des chats adultes ont été euthanasiés. Qu'il y en ait eu un ou dix, ca ne change rien pour celui ou ceux qui ont été euthanasiés ! 

Les personnes en relation avec cette fourrière vont faire le forcing pour que les chats ne connaissent plus cette fin tragique (pas plus que les chiens aussi, ne les oublions pas !). Il faut être derrière elles, les aider, que ce soit en trouvant des places, en faisant des covoiturages, en aidant les assos qui prendront le relais ! C'est à *CELA* que nous devons consacrer notre temps et notre énergie.


J'ai créé un post pour qu'on puisse suivre les chatons et ensuite mettre un lien vers les posts individuels des biboux pour leurs adoptions. C'est là :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...50.htm#6281114

Je vous propose de stopper les échanges sur ce post ci, nous garderons le souvenir de ces chats sacrifiés sur l'autel d'une méchanceté qu'on rencontre chaque jour malheureusement et cela doit nous aider à avancer pour tous les autres que nous pouvons sauver.

Et n'oublions pas les autres refuges, fourrières et associations . Il y a bien assez à faire un peu partout ...

Co

----------


## co92

> Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.
> 
> Sincèrement on s'y perd


On a la liste des adultes (mamans et bébés) qui ont été sortis par Adeline. Ceux qui restent vont être pris en charge par Sirev, Titoune et Adeline. Une liste sera faire dès qu'un accord aura été trouvé avec la fourrière sur les dates et les modalités.
Laissons les personnes sur place gérer la suite et nous préparer la liste des prochains adultes à qui il faudra trouver une place.

Je confirme que sur place j'ai vu en ADULTES
- 2 noirs
- 1 écaille de tortue, gestante à priori
- 1 blanche à queue tigrée
- 1 tricolore
- 1 roux (tout roux) à poils longs, tout calme au fond de son box

Dans quelques jours il y en aura peut être d'autres qui s'ajouteront à cette liste, je n'ai pas tout noté et des entrées vont avoir lieu.

Co

PS : je demande le verrouillage de ce post. Il n'y a plus d'information à y ajouter. Si vous voulez discuter de la compétence des vétos de fourrière ou de la psychologie des employés de ces fourrières, cela peut se faire dans la partie discussion.

----------


## mu bulle

FERMEZ CE POST!
Les infos sur les survivants sauvés et placés en assoc peuvent être données en mp, par tel etc...
UN NOUVEAU POST SERA CRÉÉ POUR CEUX QUI SONT ENCORE LA BAS
et lisez tout l'historique si vous voulez savoir ce qui s'est passé...
Sinon on fait des boucles sans fin et on sait plus qui quoi ou...

http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-n-o...40.htm#6280872

----------


## crunchy94

Merci pour tout et pour tous, Co9é et Sirev et les autres... 

Pour la fratrie que la fourrière se garde pour le week-end:  
car finalement, dans cette affaire, peu sont morts (à part ceux
qui étaient mal en point):

*Les seuls morts sont encore une fois des adultes craintifs que*
*personne n'aurait regardés ce week-end...*

*Car sauf erreur, les "disparus dont on ne parle plus" sont les 2 tabbys.*
** 

Corinnebergeron, je crois que les 2 roux sont saufs: le roux et blanc sympa
sorti par Adeline et le poils longs que Co92 a trouvé très zen.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Donc on ferme, et on ne parle plus des morts.

TA PATTE attend de savoir si la tricolore retenue est toujours de ce monde quand même, à voir avec JAVA.

A plus, ailleurs.

----------

Bonjour

je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
vraiment je ne comprends pas !

----------


## crunchy94

Co92 a dit que la tricolore est toujours là il me semble.

----------


## crunchy94

> Bonjour
> 
> je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
> hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
> j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
> pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
> vraiment je ne comprends pas !


Non ils étaient tous réservés!!!!!
Moi aussi j'étais allée me coucher en pensant que
tous étaient sauvés, mais si tu lis bien tu verras
que c'est le véto qui n'a pas "été prévenu"...bref, il
n'en a fait qu'à sa tête.
Sirev y retourne et elle pourra nous dire qui a été assassiné.
Mes déductions font état des comptes-rendus de Co92 et de
ceux qu'Adeline avait déjà sortis.

----------

oh lala ! mais il y en a marre de ces vétos ! ça fait deux fois que ça m'arrive sur rescue ! sans compter ceux qu'on m'a tué par incompétence !!!! mais il faut les balancer à l'ordre, mince ! ils n'ont pas eu leur diplôme pour tuer !

----------


## -popo-*

Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.

Sincèrement on s'y perd   :hein2:

----------

> Pour ce post, je crois qu'on a tout dit. Les chatons sont maintenant en FA (j'ai récupéré la petite grise pour le we, elle aime bien le lait maternisé et on lui a mis une bouillote, comme à l'autre petit bouchon, et câlins dans les bras pour digérer). Je propose d'ouvrir un post collectif pour les nouvelles générales et chaque FA pourra ensuite faire un post individuel pour les biboux une fois qu'ils seront réservables à l'adoption.
> 
> Et pour les adultes qui restent à sortir (et ceux qui vont arriver ces prochains jours et les chatons qui vont aussi arriver et ... ca n'en finit jamais), des posts seront ouverts au fur et à mesure. 
> 
> *Il n'y a plus rien à dire sur ce covoit, il faut maintenant préparer le suivant. Avec l'aide précieuse d'Adeline, Titoune et Sirev. N'oubliez pas, il y en aura autant à sauver toutes les semaines ... ici et ailleurs ... on se concentre sur ceux là, d'accord ?!!
> *
> Co


Co a raison !!

Un modo peut-il intervenir ou cloturer ce post svp ? 

Vider son venin sur ce qui s'est passer risque de réduire les chances des prochains !! 

Pensez à celà et le mieux est de préparer à trouver un point de chute (assos, fa....) pour ceux qui vont sortir prochainement !!!!

Courage à tous !!!!

----------


## mama69

des nouvelles ?

----------


## co92

STOPPPPPPPPPPPP ... on arrête sur le sujet.

Des chats adultes ont été tués alors que des familles leur avaient ouvert leur porte. C'est absolument horrible, il n'y a pas de mot pour traduire ces faits.
Mais ....
... il y a des chats adultes qui sont encore là bas et qui ont besoin de notre mobilisation et de notre énergie, réservons la leur !
... il ne faut pas casser le tout petit lien qui existe entre des assos locales, des personnes qui font un boulot admirable et cette fourrière qui a accepté d'entrouvrir ses portes (combien préfèrent faire leurs affaires dans leur coin, combien de chats et de chiens dont nous ne saurons jamais rien ?). Ce lien est primordial pour les prochains chats, adultes et chatons et les prochains chiens ! Ne le détruisons pas, c'est cela qui est important
... il y a une vingtaine de chatons en région parisienne dans différentes FA, certaines très temporaires. Alors mobilisez vous, mobilisons nous pour trouver des adoptants pour eux. Et pour les adultes qui sortiront bientot et pour ceux qui sont déjà sortis (et qui sont chez Adeline, Titoune et d'autres associations).

Il n'est plus temps de faire le "compte". Des chats adultes ont été euthanasiés. Qu'il y en ait eu un ou dix, ca ne change rien pour celui ou ceux qui ont été euthanasiés ! 

Les personnes en relation avec cette fourrière vont faire le forcing pour que les chats ne connaissent plus cette fin tragique (pas plus que les chiens aussi, ne les oublions pas !). Il faut être derrière elles, les aider, que ce soit en trouvant des places, en faisant des covoiturages, en aidant les assos qui prendront le relais ! C'est à *CELA* que nous devons consacrer notre temps et notre énergie.


J'ai créé un post pour qu'on puisse suivre les chatons et ensuite mettre un lien vers les posts individuels des biboux pour leurs adoptions. C'est là :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...50.htm#6281114

Je vous propose de stopper les échanges sur ce post ci, nous garderons le souvenir de ces chats sacrifiés sur l'autel d'une méchanceté qu'on rencontre chaque jour malheureusement et cela doit nous aider à avancer pour tous les autres que nous pouvons sauver.

Et n'oublions pas les autres refuges, fourrières et associations . Il y a bien assez à faire un peu partout ...

Co

----------


## co92

> Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.
> 
> Sincèrement on s'y perd


On a la liste des adultes (mamans et bébés) qui ont été sortis par Adeline. Ceux qui restent vont être pris en charge par Sirev, Titoune et Adeline. Une liste sera faire dès qu'un accord aura été trouvé avec la fourrière sur les dates et les modalités.
Laissons les personnes sur place gérer la suite et nous préparer la liste des prochains adultes à qui il faudra trouver une place.

Je confirme que sur place j'ai vu en ADULTES
- 2 noirs
- 1 écaille de tortue, gestante à priori
- 1 blanche à queue tigrée
- 1 tricolore
- 1 roux (tout roux) à poils longs, tout calme au fond de son box

Dans quelques jours il y en aura peut être d'autres qui s'ajouteront à cette liste, je n'ai pas tout noté et des entrées vont avoir lieu.

Co

PS : je demande le verrouillage de ce post. Il n'y a plus d'information à y ajouter. Si vous voulez discuter de la compétence des vétos de fourrière ou de la psychologie des employés de ces fourrières, cela peut se faire dans la partie discussion.

----------


## mu bulle

FERMEZ CE POST!
Les infos sur les survivants sauvés et placés en assoc peuvent être données en mp, par tel etc...
UN NOUVEAU POST SERA CRÉÉ POUR CEUX QUI SONT ENCORE LA BAS
et lisez tout l'historique si vous voulez savoir ce qui s'est passé...
Sinon on fait des boucles sans fin et on sait plus qui quoi ou...

http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-n-o...40.htm#6280872

----------


## crunchy94

Merci pour tout et pour tous, Co9é et Sirev et les autres... 

Pour la fratrie que la fourrière se garde pour le week-end:  
car finalement, dans cette affaire, peu sont morts (à part ceux
qui étaient mal en point):

*Les seuls morts sont encore une fois des adultes craintifs que*
*personne n'aurait regardés ce week-end...*

*Car sauf erreur, les "disparus dont on ne parle plus" sont les 2 tabbys.*
** 

Corinnebergeron, je crois que les 2 roux sont saufs: le roux et blanc sympa
sorti par Adeline et le poils longs que Co92 a trouvé très zen.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Donc on ferme, et on ne parle plus des morts.

TA PATTE attend de savoir si la tricolore retenue est toujours de ce monde quand même, à voir avec JAVA.

A plus, ailleurs.

----------

Bonjour

je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
vraiment je ne comprends pas !

----------


## crunchy94

Co92 a dit que la tricolore est toujours là il me semble.

----------


## crunchy94

> Bonjour
> 
> je suis absolument consternée d'apprendre en lisant ce post que 2 sont morts parce que personne ne s'était proposé !
> hors, je n'ai cessé de dire et répéter que si problème il y avait je prendrais ceux qui restaient ! 
> j'avais refermé ce post l'esprit tranquille quand j'ai lu que tous avaient été réservés ... je ne pensais pas que ce n'était pas le cas !
> pourquoi ne m'a -t-on pas recontactée ? 
> vraiment je ne comprends pas !


Non ils étaient tous réservés!!!!!
Moi aussi j'étais allée me coucher en pensant que
tous étaient sauvés, mais si tu lis bien tu verras
que c'est le véto qui n'a pas "été prévenu"...bref, il
n'en a fait qu'à sa tête.
Sirev y retourne et elle pourra nous dire qui a été assassiné.
Mes déductions font état des comptes-rendus de Co92 et de
ceux qu'Adeline avait déjà sortis.

----------

oh lala ! mais il y en a marre de ces vétos ! ça fait deux fois que ça m'arrive sur rescue ! sans compter ceux qu'on m'a tué par incompétence !!!! mais il faut les balancer à l'ordre, mince ! ils n'ont pas eu leur diplôme pour tuer !

----------


## -popo-*

Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.

Sincèrement on s'y perd   :hein2:

----------

> Pour ce post, je crois qu'on a tout dit. Les chatons sont maintenant en FA (j'ai récupéré la petite grise pour le we, elle aime bien le lait maternisé et on lui a mis une bouillote, comme à l'autre petit bouchon, et câlins dans les bras pour digérer). Je propose d'ouvrir un post collectif pour les nouvelles générales et chaque FA pourra ensuite faire un post individuel pour les biboux une fois qu'ils seront réservables à l'adoption.
> 
> Et pour les adultes qui restent à sortir (et ceux qui vont arriver ces prochains jours et les chatons qui vont aussi arriver et ... ca n'en finit jamais), des posts seront ouverts au fur et à mesure. 
> 
> *Il n'y a plus rien à dire sur ce covoit, il faut maintenant préparer le suivant. Avec l'aide précieuse d'Adeline, Titoune et Sirev. N'oubliez pas, il y en aura autant à sauver toutes les semaines ... ici et ailleurs ... on se concentre sur ceux là, d'accord ?!!
> *
> Co


Co a raison !!

Un modo peut-il intervenir ou cloturer ce post svp ? 

Vider son venin sur ce qui s'est passer risque de réduire les chances des prochains !! 

Pensez à celà et le mieux est de préparer à trouver un point de chute (assos, fa....) pour ceux qui vont sortir prochainement !!!!

Courage à tous !!!!

----------


## mama69

des nouvelles ?

----------


## co92

STOPPPPPPPPPPPP ... on arrête sur le sujet.

Des chats adultes ont été tués alors que des familles leur avaient ouvert leur porte. C'est absolument horrible, il n'y a pas de mot pour traduire ces faits.
Mais ....
... il y a des chats adultes qui sont encore là bas et qui ont besoin de notre mobilisation et de notre énergie, réservons la leur !
... il ne faut pas casser le tout petit lien qui existe entre des assos locales, des personnes qui font un boulot admirable et cette fourrière qui a accepté d'entrouvrir ses portes (combien préfèrent faire leurs affaires dans leur coin, combien de chats et de chiens dont nous ne saurons jamais rien ?). Ce lien est primordial pour les prochains chats, adultes et chatons et les prochains chiens ! Ne le détruisons pas, c'est cela qui est important
... il y a une vingtaine de chatons en région parisienne dans différentes FA, certaines très temporaires. Alors mobilisez vous, mobilisons nous pour trouver des adoptants pour eux. Et pour les adultes qui sortiront bientot et pour ceux qui sont déjà sortis (et qui sont chez Adeline, Titoune et d'autres associations).

Il n'est plus temps de faire le "compte". Des chats adultes ont été euthanasiés. Qu'il y en ait eu un ou dix, ca ne change rien pour celui ou ceux qui ont été euthanasiés ! 

Les personnes en relation avec cette fourrière vont faire le forcing pour que les chats ne connaissent plus cette fin tragique (pas plus que les chiens aussi, ne les oublions pas !). Il faut être derrière elles, les aider, que ce soit en trouvant des places, en faisant des covoiturages, en aidant les assos qui prendront le relais ! C'est à *CELA* que nous devons consacrer notre temps et notre énergie.


J'ai créé un post pour qu'on puisse suivre les chatons et ensuite mettre un lien vers les posts individuels des biboux pour leurs adoptions. C'est là :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...50.htm#6281114

Je vous propose de stopper les échanges sur ce post ci, nous garderons le souvenir de ces chats sacrifiés sur l'autel d'une méchanceté qu'on rencontre chaque jour malheureusement et cela doit nous aider à avancer pour tous les autres que nous pouvons sauver.

Et n'oublions pas les autres refuges, fourrières et associations . Il y a bien assez à faire un peu partout ...

Co

----------


## co92

> Je pense que vis à vis des personnes qui se sont proposés pour les adultes (vu que les chatons on sait que c'est bon maintenant sauf pour le petit roux apparemment) il serait bien de faire une listes des chats encore en vie et ceux qui sont malheureusement disparus, mine de rien on s'inquiète pour eux et il y a beaucoup d'incohérence.
> 
> Sincèrement on s'y perd


On a la liste des adultes (mamans et bébés) qui ont été sortis par Adeline. Ceux qui restent vont être pris en charge par Sirev, Titoune et Adeline. Une liste sera faire dès qu'un accord aura été trouvé avec la fourrière sur les dates et les modalités.
Laissons les personnes sur place gérer la suite et nous préparer la liste des prochains adultes à qui il faudra trouver une place.

Je confirme que sur place j'ai vu en ADULTES
- 2 noirs
- 1 écaille de tortue, gestante à priori
- 1 blanche à queue tigrée
- 1 tricolore
- 1 roux (tout roux) à poils longs, tout calme au fond de son box

Dans quelques jours il y en aura peut être d'autres qui s'ajouteront à cette liste, je n'ai pas tout noté et des entrées vont avoir lieu.

Co

PS : je demande le verrouillage de ce post. Il n'y a plus d'information à y ajouter. Si vous voulez discuter de la compétence des vétos de fourrière ou de la psychologie des employés de ces fourrières, cela peut se faire dans la partie discussion.

----------


## mu bulle

FERMEZ CE POST!
Les infos sur les survivants sauvés et placés en assoc peuvent être données en mp, par tel etc...
UN NOUVEAU POST SERA CRÉÉ POUR CEUX QUI SONT ENCORE LA BAS
et lisez tout l'historique si vous voulez savoir ce qui s'est passé...
Sinon on fait des boucles sans fin et on sait plus qui quoi ou...

http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-n-o...40.htm#6280872

----------

